# Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All Discussion Here*



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Liv seemed pretty out in an exchange with Brie, she could varely reach the ropes and you could see paramedics with her outside the ring an nobody said anything about that? not even a replay? that was very strange, she didnt even return for the match...she maybe got a concussion or worse.

Nothing against Brie but she is so bad she should retire, she is too reckless and irresponsible IMO.

http://www.ringsidenews.com/2018/09/24/liv-morgan-suffers-possible-injury-raw/


https://youtu.be/sYveCyAaFt8

Update, Liv Morgan has a concussion:



> World Wrestling Entertainment issued the following statement to PWInsider.com in regard to a query about Liv Morgan's condition after being injured last night during a six woman tag team bout:
> 
> "Liv Morgan has a concussion and is going through the proper protocol under WWE’s comprehensive wellness program."


Possible heat between Ruby & Brie too:



> WWE Raw last night had buzz for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> During a six-woman tag team match, the recently returning Brie Bella (teaming with sister Nikki and Natalya) landed a series of brutal kicks to the face of Liv Morgan (teaming with Riott Squad's Ruby Riott and Sarah Logan
> 
> ...


https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/exclusives/backstage-details-brie-bella-liv-morgan-wwe-raw-situation


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Nah, the commentary mentioned that the medical trainers had to take Liv Morgan backstage after she took those Yes Kicks from Brie Bella.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Brie dumb ass kept kickin her thinkin she her husband or sumn


Reprimand her immediately


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Got to make the Bellas don't look bad despite that they are awful

In all honesty, all I care is to know if Liv is fine, that's the most important thing right now


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



anirioc said:


> Liv seemed pretty out in an exchange with Brie, she could varely reach the ropes and you could see paramedics with her outside the ring an nobody said anything about that? not even a replay? that was very strange, she didnt even return for the match...she maybe got a concussion or worse.


You would be pretty out of it to if a dumb bitch kicked you in the face multiple times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Brie working way too stiff. She needs to shoot on :brock4


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044390874669613060
I read she might be concussed.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> You would be pretty out of it to if a dumb bitch kicked you in the face multiple times.


That last hit landed in the face.

Three female superstars injured in one week?!

What is this nonsense?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Black Metal said:


> That last hit landed in the face.
> 
> Three female superstars injured in one week?!
> 
> What is this nonsense?



Watch it again at least the last 2 hit her in the face it might have been more. The 2nd to last one stunned her and then the last one finished her off.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

The fuck! She cracked her twice!


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

All those dummies who used to say Brie was the better Bella eating them words now :banderas


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Ok that was 100 percent Brie’s fault.

On a side note I like her kicks more than Bryan’s because they look more brutal, I mean they actually are brutal so it’s kind of cheating.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> Watch it again at least the last 2 hit her in the face it might have been more. The 2nd to last one stunned her and then the last one finished her off.


I see it now that you pointed it out. What the fuck.

The Bella Twins do indeed suck.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Fuck Brie she’s pathetic. Poor Liv


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

If you're going to attempt performing a dangerous move like kicks to the heads at least learn how to perform safe kicks to protect your opponent in the ring you dumb useless cunt. Why the fuck are the bellas back. Must be total bella divas whatever the fuck they go to now day season.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> You would be pretty out of it to if a dumb bitch kicked you in the face multiple times.


 Idk who to really blame for it, think both contributed to that fuck up with a mix up in timing.

Edit: nvm that looks like Brie fucked up there by going high on that penultimate kick.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Maybe her husband can tell her to stop being so reckless in the ring. Between the lack of ring awareness and botching dives, Brie is a mess in there.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh, Brie Bella is fucking up again? Weird. Wait, no it isn’t. 

She’s a fucking botch machine, and the sooner she fucks off the better. Absolutely useless in the ring. Useless.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Ace said:


> Idk who to really blame for it, think both contributed to that fuck up with a mix up in timing.


Considering she did up to 5 or 6 kicks (5 recorded in gif) and the last 3 she was more concerned about the "Yes" gesture than paying attention shit happens.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Black Metal said:


> Considering she did up to 5 or 6 kicks (5 recorded in gif) and the last 3 she was more concerned about the "Yes" gesture than paying attention shit happens.


Nah, Brie fucked up going high, she's at fault.

This is what I meant by most women in the division not having full control of their bodies, this and the lack of technique. They're models with little athletic ability or technique who have been given basic training. It's easy to pick them out. 

That said, I think Nikki is pretty decent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

AJ Lee was right: Talent isn't sexually transmitted


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



RubberbandGoat said:


> Brie's awesome. Liv sucks...what's the big deal? Liv has no future in the business.


Please answer me as honestly as you can. How are you not banned yet? You are one of the absolute worst posters on this forum and all you do is troll on a daily basis. I don't understand how you're still around so please do tell me.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Ace said:


> Nah, Brie fucked up going high, she's at fault.
> 
> This is what I meant by most women in the women not having full control of their bodies, this and the lack of technique. They're models with little athleticism or technique who have been given basic training.


Oh I *entirely agree*. She was in control of the move and spacing. It's on her. 

It's not Liv's fault at all.



Mordecay said:


> AJ Lee was right: Talent isn't sexually transmitted


:beckylol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Of course Liv was actually laying ringside......Cole and the commentary team kept sticking to their story although Liv was literally shown on camera, seconds before they said she was taken back, for the fourth time.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

me giving my opinion means I should get banned? tell me what is so talented about Liv! Wrestling is a stiff sport. Old school guys would beat each other up legit hard way. Why can't the women?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Psychosocial said:


> Please answer me as honestly as you can. How are you not banned yet? You are one of the absolute worst posters on this forum and all you do is troll on a daily basis. I don't understand how you're still around so please do tell me.


He’s not trolling. However, I’m guessing he’s taken way more shots to the head than Liv Morgan just received from botch mode.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Brie is the Best Botch Machine.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



RubberbandGoat said:


> me giving my opinion means I should get banned? tell me what is so talented about Liv! Wrestling is a stiff sport. Old school guys would beat each other up legit hard way. Why can't the women?


No, seriously, answer me honestly. Don't avoid it.

All you do is troll with the garbage you've written about Liv, Taker, and others. It isn't even funny or good trolling.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Psychosocial said:


> No, seriously, answer me honestly. Don't avoid it.
> 
> All you do is troll with the garbage you've written about Liv, Taker, and others. It isn't even funny or good trolling.


Ever think of reporting it, explaining how he's trolling by laughing about someone being seriously injured and then ignoring his garbage?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Brie is the Best Botch Machine.


Omega: Best Bout Machine

Ishii: Best Bite Machine

Brie: Best Botch Machine

Sounds about right :laugh:


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044397621383557120
Another one. Ruby doesn't look very impressed with her does she?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> You would be pretty out of it to if a dumb bitch kicked you in the face multiple times.


_*Oh, for fuck sake's Brie! You got to protect your opponent and not be reckless. Thanks to that shit she did, Liv is now injured and probably with a concussion. Thanks Brie, just thanks. *_:fuckthis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mordecay said:


> Omega: Best Bout Machine
> 
> Ishii: Best Bite Machine
> 
> ...


:lmao It's true.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> You would be pretty out of it to if a dumb bitch kicked you in the face multiple times.


That's disgusting.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I seriously hope Sarah and Ruby shoot on Brie eventually. Even if they get fired they can work somewhere else. Fuck that stupid cunt
It's not funny. It's not like the first suicide dive where she messed up and it was funny. 

She fucking legit smashed her knee off Liv's face multiple times and didn't care.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> You would be pretty out of it to if a dumb bitch kicked you in the face multiple times.


Brie had already fucked up knocking Liv out but she still kept on kicking with out a care in the world


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Strategize said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044397621383557120
> Another one. Ruby doesn't look very impressed with her does she?


Twice in one match. Why are these two, Nikki being the other, allowed to get away with this shit.

Rhetorical question, we all know why.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I wouldn't rule out neck injury there either. Brie majorly screwed that up by getting out of sync with Liv. The Bellas can't go away soon enough.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Oh, for fuck sake's Brie! You got to protect your opponent and not be reckless. Thanks to that shit she did, Liv is now injured and probably with a concussion. Thanks Brie, just thanks. *_:fuckthis



I hope Bryan doesn't train with her as she might end his career.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

This unprofessional twat is married to Daniel Bryan.....the mind reels.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

the bellas could ritually sacrifice an infant to Baal in the middle of the ring and the commentators wouldn't say a thing about it


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

She cracked her in the face twice, what the f*ck.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Brie is dangerous in the ring she has botched suicide dives and now she legit hurt Liv. Liv most likely has a concussion and broken nose


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I hope Bryan doesn't train with her as she might end his career.


_*I hope he doesn't train that botch machine either. Those kicks are supposed to look real and not to really injure someone. At least Daniel Bryan had many years of training with that move. *_


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I hope he doesn't train that botch machine either. Those kicks are supposed to look real and not to really injure someone. At least Daniel Bryan had many years of training with that move. *_


 The annoying part is that it's not really hard to do properly with practice.
You're keeping your leg straight and either hitting with the shin or the thigh. You want to create the redness on the chest. But Brie did neither aim for Liv's chest or keep her leg straight and the result was a knee to the face multiple times.


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't want to hear anything about ring rust either, she's always been a terrible performer who steals her husband's moves to get a pop. Nikki is guilty by association but she's not near as bad as Brie. I don't mind Nikki but Brie needs to fuck off before she hurts herself or somebody else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I hope he doesn't train that botch machine either. Those kicks are supposed to look real and not to really injure someone. At least Daniel Bryan had many years of training with that move. *_


You can tell that Bryan pulls his kicks somewhat. Brie looks like she wants to work NJPW.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Xobeh said:


> The annoying part is that it's not really hard to do properly with practice.
> You're keeping your leg straight and either hitting with the shin or the thigh. You want to create the redness on the chest. But Brie did neither aim for Liv's chest or keep her leg straight and the result was a knee to the face multiple times.


_*I know what you have to do with that move Daniel Bryan does but Brie has failed to do so. Not really hard really, just common sense. *_


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

How you eff up a simple kick spot, by aiming your shin at the opponent in the face instead of the chest, ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Another botch lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Strategize said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044397621383557120
> Another one. Ruby doesn't look very impressed with her does she?


:kobefacepalm:kobefacepalm


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Ruby not holding back would demolish either Bella tenfold in any other ring than a WWE one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Well, at least she kinda is admitting that she fucked up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044410842689634304


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mordecay said:


> Well, at least she kinda is admitting that she fucked up
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044410842689634304


Good PR account controlled by some intern.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

People need to calm down. Joe ended Tyson Kidd's career and Sasha ended Paige's. Lol at someone saying another poster should be banned.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mordecay said:


> Well, at least she kinda is admitting that she fucked up
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044410842689634304


Ahh, there’s the issue. They think that they’re entertaining. That’s hysterical.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

The Bella Twins constantly reminding people why people hated women's wrestling in the WWE during their era and why people didn't take the division seriously.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

This is what you get when you have a broom stick doing to moves of a machine like Bryan. Someone needs to call up Summer Rae to break her face again. How do you not know you're kicking someone in the face?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Krin said:


> People need to calm down. Joe ended Tyson Kidd's career and Sasha ended Paige's. Lol at someone saying another poster should be banned.


It's not the same, Joe didn't botched the Muscle Buster and Paige admitting she told Sasha to kick her in the back of the head, both had neck issues before those incidents. Brie clearly was reckless doing those kicks, taking her eyes out of Liv while doing them.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Maybe it's some kind of angle for Total Bellas that Brie lost whatever in ring skills she had.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Man, I cringed at those kicks :allen


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Both the Bellas have to fucking go tbh. Nikki isn't as bad as Brie, but she's still a painful reminder of the past. And absolutely no where near deserving of main eventing Evolution.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I hope she's okay, one of my favorite women in WWE.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

They were clumsy, amateur mistimed kicks that she thinks she can do now because she's seen Bryan do them. You don't sweep your leg without aiming your leg else you're going to toe kick the opponent in places that you are normally supposed to protect, and if in the temple then you're risking brain hemorrhage or subdural hematoma territory.

Watch how Asuka does it. That's how to perform kicks the right way. It's not just something you pick up, it requires careful muscle memory.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

what the fuck is wrong with that woman. First the suicide dive, now she kicks someone in the face. She's mental.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Krin said:


> People need to calm down. Joe ended Tyson Kidd's career and Sasha ended Paige's. Lol at someone saying another poster should be banned.


Those were freak accidents, and like that other poster said the paige told sasha to kick her. Brie's botch was just her being a terrible wrestler. If people are fans of the bellas because of their characters/who they are as people thats fine. but if u really think they deserve to be in the ring let alone get pushed then LOL


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**






That is not even the first time she goes reckless in the face. Seriously, just go old-school with Brie. Get her with someone in the ring and have that person go all stiff on her, that is the way to teach business


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Krin said:


> People need to calm down. Joe ended Tyson Kidd's career and Sasha ended Paige's. Lol at someone saying another poster should be banned.


Pretty sure neither botch as much as brie does.... Also page's neck was always going to give out. It just happened versus sasha. Even paige says she does not blame her. Also Joe pretty sure never injured anyone before with the muscle buster. Brie has been fucking up time and time again since back. She needs to either stop wrestling or stop botching so much


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**










It legitimately looks like at least one of the kicks to the head stunned her and she started slumping over, only to get kicked in the face again.

This is fucking disgusting. Not only because Brie doesn't even seem to have the wherewithal to realize what she did, and landed the final kick flush, and not only because her botching is so consistent and regular that it was obviously going to cause an injury sooner or later, but then she goes on to post this non-apology.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044410842689634304
I'm usually pretty forgiving about a botch here and there--they happen. But when you're regularly botching over and over and over, you're just a liability to yourself and anyone working with you. This is as much on WWE as it is on Brie, IMO. If they weren't so obsessed with cramming their Bella bullshit down everyone's throats this wouldn't be happening. Her ass would be down in the performance center before ever getting on TV if she really wanted to come back and put in the work and responsibility to wrestle again. 

Instead the Bellas are entitled, and wanted to take the shortcut. And this is the result.

And to hear the commentary team wanking off to the Bellas throughout the match was just the cherry on top. What a fucking shitshow.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

That looks like she for sure shattered her Orbital Bone


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Accidents do happen but this is occurring far too often, since Brie has returned I think she's produced at least one botch everytime she's stepped foot in the ring.

Nearly fucked herself up twice with horrendous attempts at a suicide dive.
Clocked Maryse in the eye the other week.
About gave Zelina Vega whiplash.
Now knocks Liv Morgan out with kicks to the face.

I've probably missed some incidents as well.

She's an incredibly dangerous worker who keeps constantly fucking up, hope WWE see sense and pull her from Wrestling before she either injures herself badly or someone else, she's a joke.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



KingofKings1524 said:


> Ahh, there’s the issue. They think that they’re entertaining. That’s hysterical.


Is she supposed to say “I’m terrible” in the media because you don’t like her, WF user KingofKings1524?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Please keep this dumb twat away from Becky. That is all.


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

lol. She thinks she's Frank fookin Dux. You know Dolph hit it though.


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mear said:


> That is not even the first time she goes reckless in the face. Seriously, just go old-school with Brie. Get her with someone in the ring and have that person go all stiff on her, that is the way to teach business


Wow I never seen that one before. What in the hell is wrong with that woman,what a big mistake it has been to bring her back as an in ring performer. She has to go immediately,she's always been pretty awful but amazingly she's even worse now. I don't remember the last time I wanted a performer to legit go away.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

She should not use the kicks anymore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Hope Liv is okay. Brie needs to be careful as I thought she kneed Zelina too hard the other week.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



WWEfan4eva said:


> She should not use the kicks anymore


I think what you meant to say was "Not wrestle anymore"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Lorromire said:


> Twice in one match. Why are these two, Nikki being the other, allowed to get away with this shit.
> 
> Rhetorical question, we all know why.


What all has Nikki botched and “gotten away with” since returning, WF user Lorromire?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Brie has no place in the the current women's division. Rookies down in NXT don't perform so poorly. She has been wrestling for over 10 years and is still abysmal. If she hasn't picked up on it by now she never will.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Dolorian said:


> Brie has no place in the the current women's division. Rookies down in NXT don't perform so poorly. She has been wrestling for over 10 years and is still abysmal. If she hasn't picked up on it by now she never will.


I never remembered the Bella Twins being good but they seem worse than ever now since the return. Absolute shit show.

Brie has had a screw up every match/week since her and her sister's return.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> I think what you meant to say was "Not wrestle anymore"


That too


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Wow, how Liv is OK. If this had been the other way around liv would've been in deep shit, but of course nothing will happen here since its one of the bellas.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044390874669613060
> I read she might be concussed.


Wow that was brutal :surprise:
She has botched ALOT since she came back, maybe it’s time for her to let Bryan earn the money and she can stay home


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



DeadGirl Inc said:


> Wow that was brutal :surprise:
> She has botched ALOT since she came back, maybe it’s time for her to let Bryan earn the money and she can stay home


She can make plenty of money without wrestling, she should probably just do that lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

*Imagine if that was Rousey, Shayna Blayzer, the other two Horsewoman and Sonya Deville legit mma fighters in the ring with her. She did that to them...let that sink into your minds. *


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> You would be pretty out of it to if a dumb bitch kicked you in the face multiple times.


Damn that was brutal. It was even more horrific, when Liv was going down, like that and got kicked at the same time. Poor Liv.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

First and foremost, I hope Liv is alright. Secondly, the sooner Brie Bella is off WWE TV, the better it is.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Mear said:


> That is not even the first time she goes reckless in the face. Seriously, just go old-school with Brie. Get her with someone in the ring and have that person go all stiff on her, that is the way to teach business


If they go stiff with Brie they’ll be sent packing within 12 hours.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

You'd think with who her husband is, Brie would at least retain *some* skill at this whole wrasslin' thing. Instead she's an uncoordinated, clunky ditz who cracked her coworker in the head by pretending to be her worlds-more-popular husband.

Time to hit game over on 'Brie Mode' and stay at home to spit out babies, sweetheart.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I'm hoping she tries that with Sarah.I think Sarah would be more likely to stiff the stupid bitch and I don't think anyone would complain.
Ruby is more forgiving after the forearm.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Two sloppy workers. The Bella chick has no clue what she’s doing and isn’t paying attention. Meanwhile the other chick is leaning farther forward and dropping her head a little bit more with every kick, putting her face just close enough that if the Bella chick misses by just a bit she’s going to get nailed. Most of these women are not qualified to do anything where head or neck injuries are in play.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Yes, you can see Brie realizing she fucked up after her last kick.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

To think that Brie will likely compete at a first ever all women event, next month and she doing this kind of stuff. She needs to be careful for her sake and her opponents.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Callisto said:


> What all has Nikki botched and “gotten away with” since returning, WF user Lorromire?


I didn't say Nikki botched anything.

However both are in spots they don't deserve, for doing nothing.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> You would be pretty out of it to if a dumb bitch kicked you in the face multiple times.


Okay. First she fucked up that diving thing and now this. It's pretty obvious that girl is not shit in the ring so why do they keep having her wrestle?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Daniel Bryan and Brie Bella are literally polar opposites when it comes to wrestling talent.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



ClintDagger said:


> Two sloppy workers. The Bella chick has no clue what she’s doing and isn’t paying attention. Meanwhile the other chick is leaning farther forward and dropping her head a little bit more with every kick, putting her face just close enough that if the Bella chick misses by just a bit she’s going to get nailed. Most of these women are not qualified to do anything where head or neck injuries are in play.


Only, examine the striking area of Brie's shin and you will see that Brie's strikes by the 3rd sweep were aimed too high at the skull level in the meantime; whether Liv would've leaned or not doesn't excuse that Brie is basically sweeping that leg on autopilot+plus increasing speed while clearly not know what she's doing before impact.

Liv's selling via the bobbling she's doing for every kick unfortunately placed her in a position where inevitably she was going to be victim to Brie's carelessness. The head shot she took was like having your head hit the steering wheel in a car accident, there's no humanly possible way to avoid in it time.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Lorromire said:


> Twice in one match. Why are these two, Nikki being the other, allowed to get away with this shit.
> 
> Rhetorical question, we all know why.


_*Nikki Bella didn't do anything wrong in this match and Brie Bella should never wrestle period at this point. She injured Liv Morgan here. Just last week she hurt Zelina and one time this past month has hit Maryse in the eye hard. Then a few weeks ago she hurt herself with that botch dive. Hmm..Nikki Bella is just fine when she is away from Brie Bella. This is why I wanted both of them on different brands. *_


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Nikki Bella didn't do anything wrong in this match and Brie Bella should never wrestle period at this point. She injured Liv Morgan here. Just last week she hurt Zelina and one time this past month has hit Maryse in the eye hard. Then a few weeks ago she hurt herself with that botch dive. Hmm..Nikki Bella is just fine when she is away from Brie Bella. This is why I wanted both of them on different brands. *_


Again, didn't say Nikki botched.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I hope Liv is alright. The last two kicks were brutal.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

so no one else pick up on the fact that the commentary team sold Liv being backstage, despite cameras capturing her ringside?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Greenlawler said:


> so no one else pick up on the fact that the commentary team sold Liv being backstage, despite cameras capturing her ringside?


I liked how they continued to say it over and over despite the camera showing her lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Greenlawler said:


> so no one else pick up on the fact that the commentary team sold Liv being backstage, despite cameras capturing her ringside?


A few people have picked up on it. It makes Cole look like a complete fucking idiot. I assume someone in the back told him to blatantly lie to the viewer, then they were caught in it. So stupid.

Brie tho... come on girl.

Botched Dive
That hard knee to Zelina
Two terrible high kicks injuring Liv
Punching Ruby in the mouth minutes later...

She really seems like she doesn't aim or fully execute things. She just makes the motions and doesn't get the details right. Very dangerous. She needs a few weeks off, minimum.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Strategize said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044397621383557120
> Another one. Ruby doesn't look very impressed with her does she?


Looks like she gave Brie a good punt to the tit as a bit of a wake up call. Part me wonders if that has anything to do with the squash that awaits Ruby next week.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Alexander_G said:


> Only, examine the striking area of Brie's shin and you will see that Brie's strikes by the 3rd sweep were aimed too high at the skull level in the meantime; whether Liv would've leaned or not doesn't excuse that Brie is basically sweeping that leg on autopilot+plus increasing speed while clearly not know what she's doing before impact.
> 
> Liv's selling via the bobbling she's doing for every kick unfortunately placed her in a position where inevitably she was going to be victim to Brie's carelessness. The head shot she took was like having your head hit the steering wheel in a car accident, there's no humanly possible way to avoid in it time.


Nobody is excusing Brie. The person delivering the blow is ultimately responsible for not injuring the person taking the move. But the selling was sloppy too and if it had been done properly the injury might have been avoided or mitigated some. That clip is exhibit A for how bad some of these women are that are being put in a position to injure themselves or others thanks to WWE giving them the green light to take and deliver moves they have no business taking & delivering. Worked kicks to the head are nothing to fool around with. Ask Bret Hart.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



ClintDagger said:


> Nobody is excusing Brie. The person delivering the blow is ultimately responsible for not injuring the person taking the move. But the selling was sloppy too and if it had been done properly the injury might have been avoided or mitigated some. That clip is exhibit A for how bad some of these women are that are being put in a position to injure themselves or others thanks to WWE giving them the green light to take and deliver moves they have no business taking & delivering. Worked kicks to the head are nothing to fool around with. Ask Bret Hart.


I dunno man, I don’t see anything wrong with Liv’s selling. She didn’t oversell or undersell any of the kicks and her selling was consistent each time.

Also, those were not worked kicks to the head. They were to the chest. It was Brie’s botch that made it hit the head.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Jesus Christ. Can somebody please send Brie back to the most rookie NXT class there is?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



ClintDagger said:


> Nobody is excusing Brie. The person delivering the blow is ultimately responsible for not injuring the person taking the move. But the selling was sloppy too and if it had been done properly the injury might have been avoided or mitigated some. That clip is exhibit A for how bad some of these women are that are being put in a position to injure themselves or others thanks to WWE giving them the green light to take and deliver moves they have no business taking & delivering. Worked kicks to the head are nothing to fool around with. Ask Bret Hart.


It could not have been avoided selling properly or improperly. The trajectory of Brie's shin was right in the firing line of Liv's head and with too close a proximity, plus the boost in speed of Brie's attack. It was a botch that was going to happen and Brie is too damn slow in the marbles to realize it. She was being a fool.

Sarah saw it coming the moment the 4th swung. Watch her face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044457430694846465


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Mad props to Liv for getting back in the ring too for the spot. She shouldn't have been in that situation at all, but she showed toughness there. She probably had no idea where she was at. Sad stuff.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



>


Brie didn't wait before she kicked Liv again and again. She was careless!

- Vic


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I hope that it's not a concussion after all, or at least not a severe one. Concussions are some of those things that can fuck up your life for several years in several seconds. Just genuinely wishing her to turn out alright. At least the people who wanted to see stiffer working by women must be satisfied now.

On topic, what were the commentators supposed to say? "We're sorry, everyone, but Brie has just messed up and may have injured Liv"? AFAIR they don't quite address non-story injuries right on the spot.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Brie needs to be yanked from the ring and tested strenuously - in particular her spatial awareness, clipping ropes and missing targets by as far as she is sorta feels like more than "botching" - the shot on Ruby in particular was ridiculous, literally hits her on the top of her nose, like wtf!? Your forearm shivers should be nowhere near there, that's either a deliberate act or you've got perception issues.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Would be amazing if this was a work.

Oh and the Bellas still suck (on every level of professional wrestling).


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Punk_316 said:


> Would be amazing if this was a work.


https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...hanged-following-liv-morgan-being-kicked-face



> Fightful.com was told that the entire middle of the match had to be changed on the fly. Michael Cole confusingly stated that Liv Morgan was taken backstage, even though she was clearly being tended to by Dr. Chris Amann at ringside. We were also told that Morgan wasn't supposed to rejoin the match, and the referee was being instructed to keep her out, but she insisted on coming back in to hit the triple suplex spot.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

*Liv Morgan gains my respect for willing to go do that triple suplex spot and it shows how tough she really is. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

WWE needs a "Don't try this at home" vid featuring Brie or better yet "Don't try this on RAW" vid. :bryanlol


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**






When you're sweeping kicks, you only have a limited strike area to hit; that's your bullseye, and your only job is to make sure your leg aims at that spot at all times. This means you WILL have to change the height level of your strike in order to compensate for the unstable sell. You cannot do it any way otherwise, unless you kicking a strike area that is assured to be totally still.

The best Brie could have done to avoid this is step back some good inches and allowed Liv to ready herself before she went winging those kicks off impulsively. She had no concern with where she was going to hit, as long as she hit and hit hard, and Liv, even if she could sell properly in this case, wouldn't be able sell fast enough to compensate Brie's leg speed.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Sounds like the ref should be fired then. How the fuck did the ref let her come back in?

Also Brie needs not to do the yes kicks ever again. Thats ridiculous.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Really hope Liv isn't in too bad of shape. Thankfully, all those other screwups of Brie's didn't put anyone on the sidelines, so here to Liv not having any major concussions.

Brie needs to calm the hell down, shape up and stop getting overly excited in trying to hype the crowd up.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

someone forced her back in there, and to "grow some balls".


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

https://www.pwinsider.com/article/120516/liv-morgan-update.html?p=1



> As noted by the Raw announcers during the six woman tag team bout featuring The Bellas and Natalya vs. The Riott Squad, Liv Morgan was removed from ringside and taken to the trainer's room in order to be examined after appearing to have been knocked out on her feet.
> 
> Very early on in the bout, Morgan was taking a series of Yes Kicks from Brie Bella when one connected a little high and nailed her in the face. Morgan went right down but was still able to kick out of a pinfall attempt. She got involved later in the bout during a triple suplex spot, but once that spot was completed, officials had her removed from the ring and take backstage.
> 
> We are told they are putting Morgan through a series of tests to determine if she may have suffered a concussion. More as we confirm it.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Sincere said:


> https://www.pwinsider.com/article/120516/liv-morgan-update.html?p=1


And yet we clearly see Liv lying on floor being attended too when Ruby rolled out of the ring after pinning Nattie.



tryptophanjunkie said:


> On topic, what were the commentators supposed to say? "We're sorry, everyone, but Brie has just messed up and may have injured Liv"? AFAIR they don't quite address non-story injuries right on the spot.


Easy, "Liv Morgan is being attended too by doctors at ringside after suffering what looks to be an injury"


What concerns me the most is I expect Brie to be Becky's first post Charlotte feud:bunk


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> Looks like she gave Brie a good punt to the tit as a bit of a wake up call. Part me wonders if that has anything to do with the squash that awaits Ruby next week.


Ruby should of literally kicked her in the head like Brock with a punch did to Strowman.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

How is it she is married to the best wrestler in the world but has no talent yet Nikki was with Cena who is nowhere near as smooth as Bryan and she became a decent worker?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Damn, that's really rough to watch. Hopefully Liv Morgan isn't too badly hurt from those kicks. Her doing the suplex spot after is definitely commendable though. That's one tough girl.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**










The GOAT would be proud. :yoda

-

Can't believe that I'm defending her but whatever, people's reaction to the Brie/Liv Morgan match is very odd (Mostly on twitter tbh). Yes, Brie is awful but accidents happen. Injuries take place. It's not intended but people make it like it was. Seth injuries Cena with a knee to the face. It's not exclusive to bad wrestler, unless you think Seth is a bad wrestler which he is not. The injury is unfortunate but I don't think this is witch hunt is really fair at all on Brie and Nikki by proxy.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Just watched the match, Liv was legitimately knocked out from the kicks to the face!

She was visibly angry when all 3 of the Riott Squad entered the ring.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



TommyWCECM said:


> How is it she is married to the best wrestler in the world but has no talent yet Nikki was with Cena who is nowhere near as smooth as Bryan and she became a decent worker?


Nikki cared way more about improving as an in ring worker than Brie ever did. I believe this may have been partly to impress Cena and to get him to marry her. Brie never had that kind of motivation to improve and it shows.

The fact that they were twins and pretty much equivalent in the ring in their debut yet Nikki vastly improved compared to Brie can only be explained through motivation and dedication in improving as a ring worker.


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



MC 16 said:


> The GOAT would be proud. :yoda
> 
> -
> 
> Can't believe that I'm defending her but whatever, people's reaction to the Brie/Liv Morgan match is very odd (Mostly on twitter tbh). Yes, Brie is awful but accidents happen. Injuries take place. It's not intended but people make it like it was. Seth injuries Cena with a knee to the face. It's not exclusive to bad wrestler, unless you think Seth is a bad wrestler which he is not. The injury is unfortunate but I don't think this is witch hunt is really fair at all on Brie and Nikki by proxy.


Two wrongs don't make a right. Seth Rollins was one of the most unsafe workers in 2015-16 and it's majorly accepted by almost anyone who has any sense of rationality in their thoughts. Even one of the greatest performers ever in Bret Hart buried Rollins for it. Same here with Brie, that was a woeful piece of "professional" wrestling.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



MC 16 said:


> The GOAT would be proud. :yoda
> 
> -
> 
> Can't believe that I'm defending her but whatever, people's reaction to the Brie/Liv Morgan match is very odd (Mostly on twitter tbh). Yes, Brie is awful but accidents happen. Injuries take place. It's not intended but people make it like it was. Seth injuries Cena with a knee to the face. It's not exclusive to bad wrestler, unless you think Seth is a bad wrestler which he is not. The injury is unfortunate but I don't think this is witch hunt is really fair at all on Brie and Nikki by proxy.


It's different situation buddy, Seth's knee was connect to John's nose in one touch while Brie suppose know she needs take break first while waiting Liv adjust her position to take another kick. I think the situation was almost out of control after Brie once again botch another move when she miscue the sign from Sarah Logan when Sarah try to toss Brie to Ruby then Ruby will smash Brie with her elbow but it was Brie who landed the elbow smash to Ruby. This is gonna be bad precedent if WWE can't be neutral and pick side with Bellas


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

She was DEF knocked out, not sure why this stupid bitch would kick her again. I mean Brie's no MMA fighter, but really? You could see Sarah Logan's face and how concerned she is.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Ucok said:


> It's different situation buddy, Seth's knee was connect to John's nose in one touch while Brie suppose know she needs take break first while waiting Liv adjust her position to take another kick. I think the situation was almost out of control after Brie once again botch another move when she miscue the sign from Sarah Logan when Sarah try to toss Brie to Ruby then Ruby will smash Brie with her elbow but it was Brie who landed the elbow smash to Ruby. This is gonna be bad precedent if WWE can't be neutral and pick side with Bellas


People are really not getting the reasons why I brought up Seth. It's to show that injuries can happen any time regardless of talent. I'm not comparing the injuries and I'm not excusing Brie because of it. The injury is Brie's fault but she hardly deserves to be attacked like this because of it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Nikki’s Pretty solid in the ring these days tbf, Brie is just a dangerous botch machine. Hope Liv’s okay...


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I want to see Brie vs Sexy in a deathmatch.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



TommyWCECM said:


> How is it she is married to the best wrestler in the world but has no talent yet Nikki was with Cena who is nowhere near as smooth as Bryan and she became a decent worker?


 When did Brie get married to Okada?


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



MC 16 said:


> People are really not getting the reasons why I brought up Seth. It's to show that injuries can happen any time regardless of talent. I'm not comparing the injuries and I'm not excusing Brie because of it. The injury is Brie's fault but she hardly deserves to be attacked like this because of it.


Watch the clip,Brie suppose pay attention with Liv position when she wants launch another kick. Yes,the injury can happen anytime but they can prevent it if they know there's something wrong but I have to give credit to Brie when she dragged Liv into the corner


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



MC 16 said:


> People are really not getting the reasons why I brought up Seth. It's to show that injuries can happen any time regardless of talent. I'm not comparing the injuries and I'm not excusing Brie because of it. The injury is Brie's fault but she hardly deserves to be attacked like this because of it.


 The problem is she was really careless, she fucked up twice and didn't realize she fucked up the first time. 

One kick flush to the head followed by a knee to someone who was rocked. These are kicks that were supposed to hit the chest, instead she landed two to the head... If it were one fuck up, fair enough it can happen with a mix up in timing, but the second strike was definitely avoidable.



Laughable Chimp said:


> Nikki cared way more about improving as an in ring worker than Brie ever did. I believe this may have been partly to impress Cena and to get him to marry her. Brie never had that kind of motivation to improve and it shows.
> 
> The fact that they were twins and pretty much equivalent in the ring in their debut yet Nikki vastly improved compared to Brie can only be explained through motivation and dedication in improving as a ring worker.


 Nikki has a sporting background, I think she played football to a decent level. She seems like a fitness buff as well from what I've seen around. So it isn't surprising she's improved, Brie on the other hand has always come off like a klutz with minimal athletic ability and poor coordination. Brie seems like a really nice person but wrestling just isn't for her.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I really dont understand why she wanted to come back after the baby. She has plenty of companies and makes enough money there. She should realize that she is not made for wrestling, maybe she was made for divas wrestling, but not for wrestling...Hope she doesnt accidentally kills Ronda in Australia, seems like Brie is able to do that to a team partner...


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I think the backlash that Brie's getting is definitely more than just this accident in isolation.

*1)* This has been multiple weeks in a row now since her return. It's just been fuck-up after fuck-up.

*2)* Perfect ammunition for popular beliefs in the fanbase that WWE's revolution is complete bullshit because they so frequently focus on regressive diva types instead of the women that can actually *go* in the ring. The entire buildup to Evolution has been tainted with this nonsense so far. And it's been made even worse by the fact that you have morons like Carmella defending divas and saying "everyone is deserving" (even if they fucking suck apparently).

*3)* You have WWE re-writing history and shoving it down your throat that the Bella's are these legendary amazing figures of the women's revolution, when in reality they're the last thing most people think of when they think of progress. They both slept their way to the top whist being medicore at best, and a downright embarrassment at worst. Face the facts, the women's revolution as a concept was originally brought up by AJ Lee, but actually executed down in NXT starting more low-key with Paige, but completely set alight by the 4HW. The Bellas had fucking nothing to do with it. Anything they could be bringing to the table is completely separate from that.


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



KingofKings1524 said:


> Ahh, there’s the issue. They think that they’re entertaining. That’s hysterical.


The Bella Twins are the biggest stars in the company other than Cena and Brock, so plenty of people find them entertaining.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



MC 16 said:


> People are really not getting the reasons why I brought up Seth. It's to show that injuries can happen any time regardless of talent. I'm not comparing the injuries and I'm not excusing Brie because of it. The injury is Brie's fault but she hardly deserves to be attacked like this because of it.


She's being attacked like this because it's her like 200th botch in the last 3 weeks. I thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mear said:


> That is not even the first time she goes reckless in the face. Seriously, just go old-school with Brie. *Get her with someone in the ring and have that person go all stiff on her, that is the way to teach business*


Yes. Somebody should legitimately beat up a young mother on national television because you don't like the way she fake wrestles. fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



NotGuilty said:


> All those dummies who used to say Brie was the better Bella eating them words now :banderas


Some of those people gave Brie the benefit of the doubt because she is married to Bryan and comes off more likeable in those reality shows than Nikki, and people turned off by Nikki dating Cena. There has never been any point in their careers where Brie was the better twin. NEVER.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I saw a poster bringing Sexy Star in this...
There's no point in comparing, since for starting those are way different things going wrong. And I think that mexican girl was always a good wrestler and never a ring rat like the Bellas.
However Brie's scandal was sexier than Sexy Star's IMO.:laugh:


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Ace said:


> When did Brie get married to Okada?


OK arguably the best gaijin wrestler not named Kenny omega in the world. Better?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

This bitch needs to quit. Fuck her. Horrible wrestler.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



TommyWCECM said:


> OK arguably the best gaijin wrestler not named Kenny omega in the world. Better?


 Still a big stretch tbh.

Bryan isn't exactly setting the world on fire.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Ring rust is NOT an excuse in the least anymore. Nikki was out for a year or so because of neck surgery and when she came back? She stepped up her game BIG time. Brie has had no injury and had plenty of time to improve. And don’t use her baby as an excuse either. She can pay someone to watch her for an hour or two easily, do it for reality tv all the time. Brie is just not good and is better as the cheerleader for her sister and husband.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Okay, I understand it being an accident if she had kicked Liv in the face once and stopped, but she kicks her twice... Thats not an accident that is just careless and reckless. I was shocked seeing that


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Bliss World Order said:


> Yes. Somebody should legitimately beat up a young mother on national television because you don't like the way she fake wrestles. fpalm


This is wrestling. You fuck up in the ring, someone else goes stiff on you to wake you up and remind you to not cross the line. Brie Bella has been going stiff a lot these past few weeks. 

There is that incident, the knee to Vega, giving a black eye to Miz. She crossed the line multiple times and the more she will be in the ring, the bigger there is a chance that something really bad will happen so yep, I don't give a damn that she is a mom. 

If she's a danger to the wrestlers and can't see it herself, then other wrestlers should come in and remind her that it is her duty to make sure her opponent walk out with no injury


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



TommyWCECM said:


> How is it she is married to the best wrestler in the world but has no talent yet Nikki was with Cena who is nowhere near as smooth as Bryan and she became a decent worker?


Nikki is the athletic one of the two.
Brie is the smartest and most rational one of the two.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



MC 16 said:


> -
> 
> Can't believe that I'm defending her but whatever, people's reaction to the Brie/Liv Morgan match is very odd (Mostly on twitter tbh). Yes, Brie is awful but accidents happen. Injuries take place. It's not intended but people make it like it was. Seth injuries Cena with a knee to the face. It's not exclusive to bad wrestler, unless you think Seth is a bad wrestler which he is not. The injury is unfortunate but I don't think this is witch hunt is really fair at all on Brie and Nikki by proxy.



Kicking her once in the face is in accident, kicking her twice is not. Let's not forget that she has been on a botch tear since she returned. I guess it was only a matter of time until she either hurt herself or others. I would totally agree with you If she had stopped after the first kick, she had a chance to but she didn't. This is Mabel levels of reckless. Unless you wanna start defending Mabel too?


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> You would be pretty out of it to if a dumb bitch kicked you in the face multiple times.


what is wrong with her? when you go from being crap in the ring to actually being dangerous its time to fuck off.

honestly, she needs to go before she really hurts someone if she hasnt done so already. She performed two horrible dives not long ago and now shes throwing dangerous kicks, she has no idea what shes doing. Its not even funny to watch.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Ace said:


> Still a big stretch tbh.
> 
> Bryan isn't exactly setting the world on fire.


You're literally impossible. It's not a stretch. Daniel Bryan is one of the best pure wrestlers in the world. Strictly from a technique standpoint not a booking standpoint.

Only Zack sabre jr can match him in technique.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



TommyWCECM said:


> You're literally impossible. It's not a stretch. Daniel Bryan is one of the best pure wrestlers in the world. Strictly from a technique standpoint not a booking standpoint.
> 
> Only Zack sabre jr can match him in technique.


 Technical wrestling, sure he's up there. If we're limiting it to technical ZSJ is on a different level, although I think Bryan is a better and more well rounded wrestler. I appreciate ZSJ's technique but his matches can be dull and forced with the billion submissions and counters. He needs to add other elements to his game.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Even though that looked pretty fucking nasty, I'd still take the kicks over having to listen to her entrance music.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I saw a gif of what happened

Brie Bella is a parody of wrestling & shouldn't be on one show let alone two, she's fucking atrocious in every single way

Retire, stay at home & build your family


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Justice for Liv!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I wouldn’t say anything either.

I wouldn’t want Brie to kick me in the face.

I’ll stay on her good side.

Brie is a killer.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

lol brie. as if that gimmick hijacker couldn't get any more atrocious.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Ace said:


> Technical wrestling, sure he's up there. If we're limiting it to technical ZSJ is on a different level, although I think Bryan is a better and more well rounded wrestler. I appreciate ZSJ's technique but his matches can be dull and forced with the billion submissions and counters. He needs to add other elements to his game.


Jonathan Gresham would have been a better comparison. But still my original point still stands. If you are a wrestler and married to someone with the skill of Bryan you have absolutely zero excuse for being that unsafe in the ring. It's complete negligence and arrogance.

If I'm Bryan I'm reading her the riot act considering his history with concussion


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

It's almost like you shouldn't base your entire show around in-ring work.


----------



## JML83 (Jul 24, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I've said/written on other sites...you can see liv morgans body language change..It went from a selling reaction to a stunned reaction...I hope Liv is okay....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Natecore said:


> I wouldn’t say anything either.
> 
> I wouldn’t want Brie to kick me in the face.
> 
> ...


 Not gonna lie, it's impressive that it took her one strike to put someone down. Obviously Liv wasn't protecting herself, impressive nonetheless. Bryan would be wise to stay on her good side.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

They should have took her backstage straight away 
sad to see that wrestling is still stuck in the "wrestle through injury mentality" that ended so many lives and made many unnecessary injuries worse

in a Time where even the NFL is taking concussions more seriously nonetheless


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

It's sad to see people are criticizing the Bella twins when Nikki is one of the safest hands in the ring among the women, she had a shaky start but she's developed into a solid wrestler. Nikki is A lot better than 80% of the female roster in the ring.

I don't have anything against her personally but Brie should not be allowed to compete. she's lost a step and she was never very good in the ring to begin with she's a danger to herself and everyone she steps in the ring with for the sake of her health and the livelihoods of those around her she needs to fade away, possibly as a manager for another Nikki Run if Nikki goes on the Feud with Ronda as is expected.

Liv is my favorite part of the raw women's division which admittedly is universally awful so even though i hope she's back soon it's important to give her time. Concussions can be extremely complicated and WWE don't have a great track record with them.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

It´s almost ironic how someone so bad at wrestling can live with one who´s considered one of the best wrestlers of this generation.
Brie should go back to the Performance center and learn the basics, she´s so bad that it´s not even funny anymore.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Brie doing that tweet as she’s seen the backlash lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

What really sucks for the divas.....and Miz, is that they can't reprimand Brie like the guys reprimand each other. She's sucked her way onto an untouchable plateau. If any of those girls give her a round of well deserved shit for this wreckless behavior that's legitimately hurting people, they'll be the ones in hot water not Brie. I hope it's not intentional like Sexy Star but if Brie is incompetent she needs to be benched.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Hope Liv is okay, that last kick looked nasty. I've been concussed before and they are not good at all.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I guess Brie precisely for being miss Daniel thought she was absorbing (sexually?) his wrestling expertise.

But I'm going to play devil's advocate a bit... Those were 5 ''yes kicks'' after the first one it can be seen Liv lowering her head a bit, you could say Brie already hurt her there, but maybe she thought Liv was going to rise a bit to receive other kicks...
However what's clear here is how poor reflexes Brie has... Not being able to stop his leg after the fourth kick which smacked her opponent's face was awful.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Bryan: "I'm disgusted every time I see you do my moves, and you do it poorly."

Miz: "What about your wife doing your moves poorly?" :troll


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



> WWE star Liv Morgan is reportedly suffering memory loss after she appeared to be knocked out by Brie Bella with a kick to the head.


Take it with a grain of salt. Not confirmed.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Calling her reckless and dangerous seems a little unfair. She’s been wrestling for over a decade and this is the first instance in which she’s ever harmed someone. You guys are making it seem like she’s shelving people left and right or her whole career. Yeah this was an obvious fuck up but I’m not going to throw the whole wrestler away for one injury in 10 years


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Meltzer on tonights WOR actually defends Brie Bella in this situation :aries2


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I hope Bryan doesn't train with her as she might end his career.


Who knows... she might botch while having sex and injures Bryan's dick.


----------



## Attitude2K (Aug 28, 2018)

She also stiff punch Ruby riot as well


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

*“Every match on Raw is an opportunity for us to entertain our fans. Our intentions as WWE superstars is to win the match, never injure our opponents. Thinking about Liv Morgan tonight.”*

brie there trying to put this down to dangers of the job instead of her own incompetence. You wernt performing a difficult and dangerous move brie, she was at on the floor and you kicked her straight in the face twice. You are just a very bad wrestler, simple as that. If anything she should be apologising because it was totally avoidable.

she simply shouldnt be in that ring with the way she is, those dives she did wernt even close to being done correctly, just sprinting at the ropes hoping for the best then nearly ending up on her face.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

GET THE FUCKING BELLAS OFF TV, BOTH OF THEM :calout


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



RBrooks said:


> Meltzer on tonights WOR actually defends Brie Bella in this situation :aries2


If he was relevant to the product at all that wouldn't be good news for Brie. 

Dithering Dave is the biggest idiot in wrestling.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Yeah, BRIE MOOOOODDDEEEE fucked up big time.

How hard is it to aim for the freaking chest?!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I blame Brie less than I blame WWE. How WWE could even think she was ring worthy after the many botches she has made since her returned is beyond me, she's stiffed Miz in the face, she's elbowed Ruby Riott around the head and she nearly killed herself with a dive and now she stiff kicks Liv two times, twice… you would think after the first kick went wrong you'd stop before you hit her again.

I put the blame solely on WWE and partly on Brie, Brie isn't wrestling ready to be back in the ring and WWE put her in the ring anyway.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



PrinceofPush said:


> Yeah, BRIE MOOOOODDDEEEE fucked up big time.
> 
> How hard is it to aim for the freaking chest?!


Kinda difficult when the teeny tiny blonde has her chin down.

Brie also took her eye off her target which didn’t help.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Natecore said:


> Kinda difficult when the teeny tiny blonde has her chin down.
> 
> Brie also took her eye off her target which didn’t help.


She had her chin down because she got fucking clobbered in the head, then again.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



candice-wrestling said:


> Hope Liv is okay, that last kick looked nasty. I've been concussed before and they are not good at all.


Same here, back in 2014 and I haven't been the same ever since. 

It can be a career- and life-changing experience and I hope Liv wont have to go through something like that.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



UniversalGleam said:


> *“Every match on Raw is an opportunity for us to entertain our fans. Our intentions as WWE superstars is to win the match, never injure our opponents. Thinking about Liv Morgan tonight.”*
> 
> brie there trying to put this down to dangers of the job instead of her own incompetence. You wernt performing a difficult and dangerous move brie, she was at on the floor and you kicked her straight in the face twice. You are just a very bad wrestler, simple as that. If anything she should be apologising because it was totally avoidable.
> 
> she simply shouldnt be in that ring with the way she is, those dives she did wernt even close to being done correctly, just sprinting at the ropes hoping for the best then nearly ending up on her face.


:heston such a garbage attempt at damage control, there's dangers of the job & there's being outright incompetent, she should just outright apologise & focus on being better cause she's been wrestling for fucking years & still is an abomination



Laquane Anderson said:


> Calling her reckless and dangerous seems a little unfair. She’s been wrestling for over a decade and this is the first instance in which she’s over harmed someone. You guys are making it seem like she’s shelving people left and right or her whole career. Yeah this was an obvious fuck up but I’m not going to throw the whole wrestler away for one injury in 10 years


m8 she was terrible before she left & since she's been back she's managed to be worse than before..this, the botched moves & dives also, she shouldn't be in the ring, especially on BOTH shows, there are people in the performance centre who perform better than her maybe she can learn from them instead. People are shitting on her for being terrible not gonna say she's out here taking people's careers & shit, plus accidents happen but this is also down to incompetence especially after the 2nd kick to the face..


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



PrinceofPush said:


> Yeah, BRIE MOOOOODDDEEEE fucked up big time.
> 
> How hard is it to aim for the freaking chest?!


Not hard


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Well I'm pissed, almost as pissed as Ruby looked - and she's the nice one. Next time botch on Sarah, the receipt would be cathartic.

Best wishes to Liv, respect gained.

(Venting.)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Maybe Brie can cripple someone next time. You think that would be enough?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

After those two shitty suicide dives that almost killed her, im surprised they are still making Brie wrestle. She's awful.




RBrooks said:


> Meltzer on tonights WOR actually defends Brie Bella in this situation :aries2


I think he just has PTSD from the Peyton Royce incident so he's scared of criticizing any women or else the legion of fedora wearers will decent on his twitter account.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Brie with not only the hardest punch but the hardest kicks in WWE. :CENA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Gotta love WWE for uploading an edited version of the match on their channel, where you can't see both of Brie's botches


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



NotGuilty said:


> All those dummies who used to say Brie was the better Bella eating them words now :banderas


I guess in that circumstance "better" just meant least worst. And well you know, when you slip down from that..

And after reading that twitter "apology" and I use the term loosely.. She needs to just get back to raising the youngster and get out the ring so she and the roster is safe again.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I know this is will sound very random but what bad shiv means?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Is Evolution over yet?

Seriously can't wait until this thing is over and done with, especially now that we know it's just WWE's way to pat themselves on the back and try to get heat off them when they make the real money in Saudi Arabia a whole whopping 5 days later.

Everything about this PPV has sucked so far and it's still a month away.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

This bitch is a danger to herself and others. Get her the fuck out of the ring.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Devatron215 said:


> Ruby should of literally kicked her in the head like Brock with a punch did to Strowman.


Good way to get fired. That would also be crossing the line. Brie was careless and sloppy but it was still an accident. Intentionally kicking her in the head would be too much and Ruby doesn't seem like the type to do that. Showing restraint and giving Brie a hard shot to a safe area was the right way to handle it.



RBrooks said:


> Meltzer on tonights WOR actually defends Brie Bella in this situation :aries2


I'm not surprised after all the grovelling he did over the Peyton thing. He's lost his balls and will go easy on women from now on.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Laquane Anderson said:


> Calling her reckless and dangerous seems a little unfair. She’s been wrestling for over a decade and this is the first instance in which she’s ever harmed someone. You guys are making it seem like she’s shelving people left and right or her whole career. Yeah this was an obvious fuck up but I’m not going to throw the whole wrestler away for one injury in 10 years


Have you seen the utter shit she's been churning out since coming back? At the rate of which she's been botching it seemed inevitable that she was going to injured somebody, I just thought it would be herself.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



RCSheppy said:


> She had her chin down because she got fucking clobbered in the head, then again.


Wrong. Liv had her shoulders hunched over and chin down from the very first kick on. She’s either a bad worker, lazy or trained poorly.

Present your chest loud and proud. There are unfortunate and serious reproductions for bad wrestling technique. 

Brie is also to blame for not protecting who she was working.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



FSL said:


> I know this is will sound very random but what bad shiv means?


It's not a bad shiv... It's not a good shiv... It's THE shiv! :reigns2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I'm just now seeing this and ya you gotta fire her. Really nothing else to discuss


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Would Brie beat CM Punk in a fight?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



TommyWCECM said:


> How is it she is married to the best wrestler in the world but has no talent yet Nikki was with Cena who is nowhere near as smooth as Bryan and she became a decent worker?


Someone once said talent isn't sexually transmitted.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

_*Dave Meltzer is a idiot for defending Brie Bella in this case. *_


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Both at fault. Firstly, Brie has been an absolute clusterfuck since coming back and has reached levels beyond Sasha's dangerous clumsiness. Her kick/knees have been looking so uncontrolled it was bound to happen. Seriously, this Bella Twins comeback has been a royal failure from promos to ring work.
Liv on the other hand trusted Brie too much, trying to focus on selling going back and forth, back and forth like Bayley's inflatable tube men ffs. You don't show your fucking face to those kicks. You show you chest along with your shoulders and raise your head to allow space for your opponent to kick.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

What should commentary say? "oh look, someone's really hurt in our fake wrestling match"?


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Showstopper said:


> Would Brie beat CM Punk in a fight?


At this point I'm convinced Hornswoggle could beat CM Punk in a fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



King Kong Brody said:


> What should commentary say? "oh look, someone's really hurt in our fake wrestling match"?


Cute.

When Daniel Bryan got messed up when wrestling Orton, they acknowledged it. When Joe got busted open vs Balor, they acknowledged it. When Candice Michelle took that nasty fall against Phoenix, they acknowledged it. They even showed replays. Even Candice Michelle's fall made the "Don't Try This at Home" montage.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044390874669613060
> I read she might be concussed.


The way she went down afterwards, :zayn3



Bryan needs to get her out of the ring.


----------



## PrinceYumil (Jan 29, 2012)

Greenlawler said:


> Of course Liv was actually laying ringside......Cole and the commentary team kept sticking to their story although Liv was literally shown on camera, seconds before they said she was taken back, for the fourth time.


 That was the part that got me confused. The notch was totally Brie and I get they need to say something the crowd. But just say that she is being checked by medics. Don't lie to me that she is in the back while I'm looking at her...


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

The thing is when Bryan or Miz do those kicks to other guys they’re usually a lot bigger and their chest is wider so the kicks have more of a target. Liv on the other hand is much smaller in comparison and likely was having trouble breathing during the spot atleast that’s what it looks like to me. I hope Liv is okay and Brie needs to get back to training or something because she’s seriously gonna injure herself or someone else soon but I forget The Bellas are just here to promote Evolution(which barely has any storylines going in save for Becky and Charlotte) and Total Divas. So that doesn’t seem likely.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Don't worry, she will be front and center tonight on Smackdown!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Hopefully during that time she asks Asuka to show her how to do the kicks properly.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Bliss World Order said:


> The Bella Twins are the biggest stars in the company other than Cena and Brock, so plenty of people find them entertaining.


That’s a load of shit. Just because they have a shitty scripted reality show that half a million brain dead morons watch every once in a while doesn’t make them “stars”. Brock, Cena, HHH, HBK, Taker, etc are stars. They sell out stadiums. The Bella’s couldn’t sell out my local bingo hall with Nikki wrestling topless.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Here is the other Brie botch from last night ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044397621383557120
... almost knocked out Ruby too. Seems to be pretty unsafe to work with Brie now. Looks like there doesn’t appear to be any bad blood between Brie and Liv. Brie repeatedly apologized to Liv backstage. On the other hand, it was told that Logan and Riott looked unhappy over the situation. Wade Keller of the Pro Wrestling Torch claimed in his subscribers-only audio review of RAW that Riott and Logan were "pissed off" with Brie backstage.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



NotGuilty said:


> All those dummies who used to say Brie was the better Bella eating them words now :banderas


How would this make me eat my words exactly?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Bryan should have her not do the Yes Kicks anymore

The move are ment for the Men


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Is Brie trying to be the new Sasha Banks or something ? Idiot.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

all future meetings from now on = 

"you are going to be wrestling brie bella tonight"


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is Brie trying to be the new Sasha Banks or something?


Who has Sasha injured?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

As long as she's not anywhere close to Becky, I'll be happy. Can't have her injure the best thing in the company right now.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Get her out of the ring. She was hitting that girl straight in the head with not idea how to perform those kicks without injuring her opponent. 

If Brie tried this shit in Japan, the girls would have shot on her ass.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Stormbringer said:


> Who has Sasha injured?


:ha


----------



## webofdeception67 (Jan 22, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Brie is making Eva Marie and Dana Brooke look good in the ring! I can honestly say I've never seen such reckless abandon for another performer's safety. Those kicks were egregious, D'Lo Brown's botch on Droz wasn't as bad by comparison, and Droz got paralyzed!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Stormbringer said:


> Who has Sasha injured?


:booklel :booklel :booklel are you serious ? She broke Alexa's nose twice and retired Paige


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Ok u guys need to stfu! She may botched here or there (like everyone) (she is after a baby and her body is heavier obv) but injures happen! You guys were cheering when Rollins injured Cena for god sake! I know she is a Bella and its cool to hate her (and also Nikki? She is doing amazing so whats the problem with her).. but omg :argh: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044681291659169792


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Apprentely Liv has memory loss and a concussion she is undergoing further tests. Brie really needs to stay out of the ring


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



They Call Him Y2J said:


> are you serious ? She broke Alexa's nose twice and retired Paige


Yes I was serious. I don't follow WWE that much. But thank you for giving me names not just a smilie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Bryan should have her not do the Yes Kicks anymore
> 
> The move are ment for the Men


Asuka does something very similar to the Yes kicks and she does it safely :shrug


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mordecay said:


> Asuka does something very similar to the Yes kicks and she does it safely :shrug


Cause she can actually wrestle!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

The kicks to the chest are fine to do. Even on a small frame like Liv's.


The problem is that Brie did not check where the fuck she was kicking and she didn't have her leg under good control and just kicked like she was a spastic.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Shellyrocks said:


> Apprentely Liv has memory loss and a concussion she is undergoing further tests. Brie really needs to stay out of the ring


So she has a concussion. Which probably means she's going to be benched, and she's now at higher risk for the rest of her life.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



They Call Him Y2J said:


> :booklel :booklel :booklel are you serious ? She broke Alexa's nose twice and retired Paige


Stop blaming Sasha. It was inevitable that Paige was going to have to retire and she doesn't blame Sasha for it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I know it's TMZ, but they pretty much confirmed the concussion



> *LIV MORGAN SUFFERED CONCUSSION FROM BELLA KICK​*
> Liv Morgan Suffered Concussion from Brie Bella Kick, WWE Says
> 
> WWE superstar Liv Morgan did in fact suffer a concussion during "Raw" when Brie Bella accidentally landed a "Yes" kick to her head ... this according to WWE.
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2018/09/25/liv-morgan-concussion-brie-bella-kick-wwe/

Also, a bit more details of what happened last night during and after the match



> *Backstage Details On Brie Bella - Liv Morgan WWE Raw Situation​*
> WWE Raw last night had buzz for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> During a six-woman tag team match, the recently returning Brie Bella (teaming with sister Nikki and Natalya) landed a series of brutal kicks to the face of Liv Morgan (teaming with Riott Squad's Ruby Riott and Sarah Logan
> ...


https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/exclusives/backstage-details-brie-bella-liv-morgan-wwe-raw-situation


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



LA Park said:


> Stop blaming Sasha. It was inevitable that Paige was going to have to retire and she doesn't blame Sasha for it.


Banks is dangerous. Not sure there's any argument about that.

To herself as well as others.

Paige was a ticking time bomb for sure, but what smart performer would agree to do that, and then put as much stink on it Banks did?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



> Ruby Riott was in the ring calling the match on the fly


:lmao 

Ruby assuming ring general role instead of the "revolutionary, legendary veterans." 

Why am I not even surprised.


----------



## Northfrost (Dec 30, 2008)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Brie Bella should retire.She was never good to begin with and is now complete crap.

Hop Liv comes out alright.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Sincere said:


> :lmao
> 
> Ruby assuming ring general role instead of the "revolutionary, legendary veterans."
> 
> Why am I not even surprised.


Because those legendary veterans cannot even wrestle, let alone leading anyone in the ring.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Jedah said:


> Is Evolution over yet?
> 
> Seriously can't wait until this thing is over and done with, especially now that we know it's just WWE's way to pat themselves on the back and try to get heat off them when they make the real money in Saudi Arabia a whole whopping 5 days later.
> 
> Everything about this PPV has sucked so far and it's still a month away.


ATM there is only one good feud that will be going into Evolution and it won't even Main Event when it clearly should just because a Bella and Rousey will be even though they have zero heat or story going into it :deanfpalm


----------



## Kitty Purry (Jan 30, 2016)

The past few weeks just show Brie is not ready to be back in the ring. She needs to go to the performance center and improve her skills before she injures herself or someone else.

Likely it will never happen but WWE really needs to refocus their push on the woman's division. There are a lot of talented women in the company besides the Bellas and Charolette flair. Do something of value with ladies you call up rather then dull their talent. Push Becky! Evolution just feels like a way for them to make amends to the women for the men's only shows in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Mango13 said:


> You would be pretty out of it to if a dumb bitch kicked you in the face multiple times.


Brie Bella is bad at everything she does. Every time we have seen her since she came back there has always been something to cringe at.

Its like she just got back in the ring after being pregnant with no warming up or practice before she returned. She is Eva Marie levels of bad, and that's saying something.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

_*I knew she would end up concussed thanks to Brie Botch Bella. :fuckthis *_


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

Just hoping that Liv can make a full recovery from the concussion.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

WrestleTalk

https://wrestletalk.com/news/more-details-on-brie-bella-liv-morgan-incident/

Incident in question


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044397621383557120


> Although there seems to be no heat between Brie Bella and Liv Morgan stemming from the botched kicks last night, the other two members of the Riott Squad are less than pleased with Brie. Both Logan and Riott were said to be very unhappy about what happened to Liv, with the situation intensified by Brie accidentally stiffing Ruby full-force in the mouth with a forearm after the Liv Morgan botch.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Shellyrocks said:


> Apprentely Liv has memory loss and a concussion she is undergoing further tests. Brie really needs to stay out of the ring


Source? I didn't see anything posted about it on WWE.com Also I knew she would walk away from that with a concussion. Fucking sucks I just hope she can recover in time for Evolution


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

Liv is young and homegrown, so she probably didn't want to get heat with established vets.

Ruby and Logan have been around the scene, though. They know it was bullshit.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

Sarah stiffed her in the ring as payback I think


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

Ruby Riott the next future endeavored


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

It's been so great having the Bella Twins back.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

It was an accident. Victoria broke Beth's jaw with a slap. Alicia has smashed Beth's face with a flipping leg drop. Aksana broke Naomi's orbital bone. Sasha ended Paige's career.

People need to stop using this as an excuse to keep piling on the Bellas. It's just biased nonsense.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



Krin said:


> It was an accident. Victoria broke Beth's jaw with a slap. Alicia has smashed Beth's face with a flipping leg drop. Aksana broke Naomi's orbital bone. Sasha ended Paige's career.
> 
> People need to stop using this as an excuse to keep piling on the Bellas. It's just biased nonsense.


I don't call looking elsewhere and not aiming your kicks properly an accident. I call that stupid decision making.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

I feel for Ruby and Sarah but I do hope they can keep their emotions in check within a limited degree.

It's never a good thing to go against a system or working colleagues that are heavily adored by their common bosses, unless you are prepared to leave. Especially in a petty-themed environment like WWE.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Reality is that ruby and Sarah better be careful. No matter what, they’d get fired over Brie


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



tommo010 said:


> ATM there is only one good feud that will be going into Evolution and it won't even Main Event when it clearly should just because a Bella and Rousey will be even though they have zero heat or story going into it :deanfpalm


There's two. Becky vs. Charlotte and Kairi vs. Shayna, though I'm not keen on a rematch between them. It will be good but the stakes will be high, because if Shayna gets the title back it will be an unfettered disaster to the NXT women's division. Charlotte getting the title back wouldn't be quite as terrible, but would suck too.

So I'm really hoping this is a filler show with no title changes, as it seems Crown Jewel will be. Now isn't the time to change any of the women's titles. Have to hope that the buzz is generated (because the main roster loves their buzz) with the women's tag titles.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Reality is that ruby and Sarah better be careful. No matter what, they’d get fired over Brie


Agreed completely. Both Bella Twins were smart in fucking their way into a good spot so they're safe regardless of how much they injure actual wrestlers.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



Krin said:


> It was an accident. Victoria broke Beth's jaw with a slap. Alicia has smashed Beth's face with a flipping leg drop. Aksana broke Naomi's orbital bone. Sasha ended Paige's career.
> 
> People need to stop using this as an excuse to keep piling on the Bellas. It's just biased nonsense.


Stahp it! Those were all isolated incidents, in the 3 weeks Brie has been back she's been botching out of control-- the 2 suicide dives, the stiff punch on Maryse, the stiff punch on Miz, the stiff knee of Zelina, the stiff head kicks to Liv and the stiff forearm on Ruby. That's an entire career's worth of botches in 3 weeks!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Stahp it! Those were all isolated incidents, in the 3 weeks Brie has been back she's been botching out of control-- the 2 suicide dives, the stiff punch on Maryse, the stiff punch on Miz, the stiff knee of Zelina, the stiff head kicks to Liv and the stiff forearm on Ruby. That's an entire career's worth of botches in 3 weeks!


Stop being biased against the dangerously sloppy whores pls :cudi


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

They just need to keep her out of the ring, period.

Ruby and Sarah are right to be pissed but I hope they can stay tight-lipped because in a month, she'll be gone. Brie is trash in the ring but her power in Vince's court is essentially unassailable.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

I don't blame Ruby & Sarah but I think Liv will squash the issue before it gets out hand.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



Krin said:


> It was an accident. Victoria broke Beth's jaw with a slap. Alicia has smashed Beth's face with a flipping leg drop. Aksana broke Naomi's orbital bone. Sasha ended Paige's career.
> 
> People need to stop using this as an excuse to keep piling on the Bellas. It's just biased nonsense.


Most if not all of those examples you named were planned and agreed to by both women but just ended up in unfortunate outcomes. Brie forearming Ruby in the mouth with full force was not planned, obviously.

No one is making excuses or piling anything undeserved on the Bellas. This bitch has botched two suicide dives, kneed Liv's face in at least twice, and could have knocked some of Ruby's teeth out with her clumsiness and horrible wrestling abilities. Brie deserves every bit of the disrespect she's getting because she's essentially come back to take more deserving females' spots and looks worse than ever, nearly severely injuring others and herself in the process in a matter of weeks. She needs to fuck off, as does her sister,, as soon as possible.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

WTF, it was true, so so sad.

Source: 
PWInsider

https://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/wwes-statement-on-liv-morgan-suffering-concussion-on-raw


https://stillrealtous.com/wwe-issues-statement-on-liv-morgans-concussion/

"As was speculated, Liv Morgan has suffered a concussion as a result of being knocked out by Brie Bella from a series of “Yes” kick to the face on Monday Night Raw.

Brie is receiving a ton of heat from fans concerning her performance.

WWE issued the following statement: "Liv Morgan has a concussion and is going through the proper protocol under WWE’s comprehensive wellness program."

There is no timetable provided for Morgan's return to the ring, but will no doubt be subject to further medical testing."


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**

I hope Liv makes it back for Evolution, doubt she'll be back in time for Super Showdown. Obviously with Liv being benched for that event Brie should be too, Nikki/Ronda v Ruby/Sarah is a better match anyway, but knowing WWE there's no way they'll let a Bella miss a big pay day. I expect they'll add somebody random to the Riott Squad like Dana.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Alright, that does it. They have no choice but to keep Brie out of the ring now.

This would put an ordinary wrestler in the doghouse. Brie will thankfully be gone in a month but they need to limit her to non wrestling roles until then. The optics are terrible otherwise.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Poor Liv hope she gets better.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Alright, that does it. They have no choice but to keep Brie out of the ring now.


I just dont see, thats not gonna happen, to WWE Brie is too valuable im afraid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Brie was very unprofessional there. She needs to leave the wrestling to Bryan. Get well soon, Liv.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*



Jedah said:


> Alright, that does it. They have no choice but to keep Brie out of the ring now.
> 
> *This would put an ordinary wrestler in the doghouse.* Brie will thankfully be gone in a month but they need to limit her to non wrestling roles until then. The optics are terrible otherwise.


Not really, Jinder gave Balor a concussion last year the week after Balor's return and one month later Jinder was WWE champion and Jinder was lower in the totem pole than Brie.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Dammit. I hope my girl Liv will be fine.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

I wish Liv a speedy recovery.

Brie needs to be officially kept out of the ring. She's not a good wrestler and now that she's injuring folks now? Nah. She's dangerous to work with. Hopefully WWE has some sense and not have her wrestle anymore.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Concussed one person and almost broke another's nose just last night. And they want to put her and her sis in an angle with Rousey? Stoo-pid.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

The bellas are such a disaster 

“Legends” :mj4


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

At the very least, they could throw us a bone and make her stop doing the yes kicks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Concussed one person and almost broke another's nose just last night. And they want to put her and her sis in an angle with Rousey? Stoo-pid.


Dont forget she almost broke her own neck with botch diving outside the ring a couple a weeks ago


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

They have a right to be pissed off but unfortunately there's nothing they can do about it given that WWE is behind Brie and will get rid of those two first before her.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Don't worry Liv. That concussion will be worth it in the in end with that massive mainstream exposure we get having been blessed with these two megastars, The Bella Twins.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Dont forget she almost broke her own neck with botch diving outside the ring a couple a weeks ago


I don't, but at least that would have been her own f'ing problem.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Sending good and healthy vibes your way babygirl.

Man the Riott Squad cannot catch a break.... I really hope Logan will not be next getting injured.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

"WWE wishes Ruby Riott and Sarah Logan good luck in their future endeavours."


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Way to go, Brie.

Hope Liv gets better soon.

And Vince needs to keep Brie out of the ring forever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

I have a sensible solution. Send Brie to UFC.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

Accident my foot. Brie readied to swing that forearm as soon as she was within eye level of Ruby.

This was a case where Brie took it upon herself to call a spot that Ruby rightfully already claimed; Brie is the only one here who supposed to catch a forearm. Then you can see Brie said something, possibly it was "sorry, guys" or "jesus, guys" or something like that. Goes for the late sell, Sarah's looking around like wtf... Yeah you're real sorry Brie, or maybe you're just trying to cover your ass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



Whoanma said:


> "WWE wishes Ruby Riott and Sarah Logan good luck in their future endeavours."


First thought I had. They better tell the office they don't have heat or they're outta here.

No shit, though. How could you not have heat with her?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

If this was Brie's true first botch. I would think level heads could prevail. Being Brie though has been pumping out botches like a factory they have to be in full "Are you fucking kidding me with this shit? When will it end?".

WWE actively ignoring doing something about a talent who has now 100% qualified herself as a danger to work with is hard NOT to have heat with.

Brie is literally putting anyone she works with in danger of being injured or their career ended. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



Krin said:


> It was an accident. Victoria broke Beth's jaw with a slap. Alicia has smashed Beth's face with a flipping leg drop. Aksana broke Naomi's orbital bone. Sasha ended Paige's career.
> 
> People need to stop using this as an excuse to keep piling on the Bellas. It's just biased nonsense.


Dude those were 1 time incidents, Brie bella has done nothing but botch for the last 3 weeks. There's a big difference.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I have a sensible solution. Send Brie to UFC.


:Brock


----------



## Kitty Purry (Jan 30, 2016)

Brie should not be in the ring for the next bit and should go to the performance center. She is clearly not ready to return to the ring. Hopefully Luv is able to recover and return soon but in the meantime Sarah and Ruby should be cautious since the Bellas are safe within the company.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

Send her to Japan if she likes to work stiff that much


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*

Bellas make money for the company. Plus they don't want to piss off Bryan and Cena...they make Vince money, thats all he cares about. Riott Squad is irrelevant sad to say...so they can go..Thats what Vince would pick if it came down to it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Sucks. Hope Liv gets 100% healthy and is back on TV/in the ring ASAP.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Tonight on Smackdown, Bryan didn't look all bothered by it, hes not that good of an actor either......He was joking around with Truth in the opening segment and all that...You'd think if Brie was freaking out, Bryan would have taken the night off to be with her or something.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: WWE Confirm Liv Morgan Has Been Diagnosed With A Concussion.*

Poor Liv I hope she recovers from this. Brie shouldnt be allowed in the ring


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

It would be already sad enough, if that had been a one time accident. But if you followed Brie actions in SD & RAW the last few weeks, you could see such an accident coming. 

I could stand Bellas somehow, if they were just there for talking. That should be enough for the women who like the Bellas show and for the guys who get a b0n3r watching the twins. Instead, WWE throws Brie for wrestling into two shows at once, one PPV after another. You guys cannot sell me the story, that people in charge backstage do not see what happens in matches with Brie the last few weeks.

This week I watched RAW and there I saw this strange match between Bellas+Nat. and the Riott Squad. I was irrited by the tag team move against Liv, because that didn`t look safe. (I don`t even start about the other stuff.) But then I was kinda shocked by Brie`s kicks. She was rolled by Brie to the ringborder without any protection and in the very end Sarah had to lift her out of the ring. *Then Liv lied at the side on the ground and nobody in the whole WWE gave a shit about her. *I don`t know if that was a cable guy or a medic*, but he did not make serious attempts to check her health. Meanwhile the commentator morons tell us multiple times, that Liv would be backstage and cared about.

So obvisouly Brie cannot evaluate herself or she doesn`t care and the people in her close environment (husband, sister, trainer) didn`t say a thing. *But there is still the company who let all of this happen *. They even give her more and more matches, just to promote the silly reality show and their women PPV. 

Shame on you WWE. 


_*no serious medic let someone go back at the ring, whe he/she was knocked out_


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



PrettyLush said:


> Send her to Japan if she likes to work stiff that much


Brie Bella vs Minoru Suzuki?


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Ruby and Sarah might be don't want take this thing too far,they probably will have another career in other promotion if somehow WWE take side with BellAss and fired them(Ruby and Logan) but what about Liv? She is WWE home developmental product,and the way to "save" her if somehow her friends get fired is send her back to NXT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Brie Bella vs Minoru Suzuki?


:sodone

MiSu and his flurry of strikes vs. Brie Mode. :vince$


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That sucks for Liv, concussions are no joke. Hope she gets better soon!

As for Brie, she fucking sucks and is a danger in the ring. She needs to stop wrestling right now. She's making Nikki look like the best wrestler on earth and I don't even like Nikki :lol

Part of me is hoping that this means they'll change the Super Showdown match and we won't have to suffer the Bellas at all, but I doubt that'll happen and they'll still be forced on us. Soon, nobody will want to face Brie in case they get injured though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This sort of thing always makes me chuckle. Not the injury, that sucks for Liv, and yes Brie Bella does indeed suck. But because it’s Brie Bella, because she’s a Bella, because she’s someone the majority of the IWC despise she’s villianised for it and all the injuries IWC favourites have caused go ignored. To bag out Brie people act like this means she should be fired or she’ll go unpunished for it. And in doing so people ignore shit like Rollins crippling Sting, injuring Balor and injuring Cena in a 12 month period. Joe retiring Tyson Kidd, AJ busting people up, etc. 

Every wrestler has injured someone else at some point.


----------



## Hi-Liter (Apr 2, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This sort of thing always makes me chuckle. Not the injury, that sucks for Liv, and yes Brie Bella does indeed suck. But because it’s Brie Bella, because she’s a Bella, because she’s someone the majority of the IWC despise she’s villianised for it and all the injuries IWC favourites have caused go ignored. To bag out Brie people act like this means she should be fired or she’ll go unpunished for it. And in doing so people ignore shit like Rollins crippling Sting, injuring Balor and injuring Cena in a 12 month period. Joe retiring Tyson Kidd, AJ busting people up, etc.
> 
> Every wrestler has injured someone else at some point.


I think people are more so giving her heat because she's botched dangerously in every TV match she's had since she came back, and now it has affected the well being of another wrestler.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Brie has been involved in the wrestling business for over 11 years now.

If she walked in to a NXT try out off the street and nobody knew it was her, there is not a chance in hell she would get past the first day of tryouts. That is really really scary/sad.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This sort of thing always makes me chuckle. Not the injury, that sucks for Liv, and yes Brie Bella does indeed suck. But because it’s Brie Bella, because she’s a Bella, because she’s someone the majority of the IWC despise she’s villianised for it and all the injuries IWC favourites have caused go ignored. To bag out Brie people act like this means she should be fired or she’ll go unpunished for it. And in doing so people ignore shit like Rollins crippling Sting, injuring Balor and injuring Cena in a 12 month period. Joe retiring Tyson Kidd, AJ busting people up, etc.
> 
> Every wrestler has injured someone else at some point.


Joe performed his move safely. It was a freak accident. Brie was being reckless with those kicks to where wasn't protecting her opponent AT ALL. She is only in this position due to nepotism. 

Nikki is a safer worker but still medoicre.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Stupid dumb cunt is so full of shit where was her in ring self awareness. After that first kick she should've stop kicking liv and improvise by tagging someone in and ruby or sarah making a forced tag instead her ego got the best of her thinking she can do what Daniel does. 3 weeks worth of botches and the dumb cunt hasn't gotten a clue. Stay the fuck away from the ring you talentless bimbo. Go back to being a mom and let nikki handle the wrestling stuff. One bella is enough.


I find it funny that even maryse hasn't botched this much and she was out the company for about 10 years and isn't exactly a technical wrestler like becky bayley and sasha.

Brie go home. You already done enough.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

RKing85 said:


> Brie has been involved in the wrestling business for over 11 years now.
> 
> If she walked in to a NXT try out off the street and nobody knew it was her, there is not a chance in hell she would get past the first day of tryouts. That is really really scary/sad.


Also she never was a great wrestler and then she was out of the serious business (daily, weekly) for a long time. She did not find back into her body awareness, check her failed dives. I guess that is the main difference to Nikki. This situation is pretty dangerous for herself and other people.
(She does not need a good body awareness to look good in TV shows or doing her other jobs.)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anyone bringing up the tyson kidd injury have no clue what they are on about. That was a freak accident plus did you see Joe in the weeks leading up to it botching non-stop. This is not a one off incident. Brie keeps on broaching and needs to go back to performance centre for a bit as she is dangerous to herself and the people she is wrestling


----------



## Itssoeasy (May 5, 2016)

People saying that Seth Rollins crippled sting. That's just ridiculous. sting got injured because there was an underlying issue after years of wrestling that unfortunately gave out in a match with Seth Rollins. That's sting saying that not me.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

No Liv on TV? :fuckthis


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Poor Liv, hope she recovers well.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't think sending Brie to Japan would solve a thing.
Yes there's the stereotype of japanese being all about discipline, but you should never underestimate the skills of a sex worker...0 Or ring rat as we would call them in wrestling.
People like Bellas, Alexa or HHH would surely sleep their way to a good position in a japanese company too.:laugh:


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Itssoeasy said:


> People saying that Seth Rollins crippled sting. That's just ridiculous. sting got injured because there was an underlying issue after years of wrestling that unfortunately gave out in a match with Seth Rollins. That's sting saying that not me.


If people are going to give Sasha shit for the Paige thing then Seth deserves the same shit. Probably more since thats a needlessly dangerous move. 

I don't get on people for working stiff, so some of the incidences are whatever they happen. But this one in particular didn't have to happen, all Brie had to do was stay in rhythm, the fans are keeping the rhythm for you so wth. Or even pay attention, could've stopped it after the first kick. 

That being said the biggest tragedy throughout this whole thing is that WWE left a fucking concussed wrestler out there and the only thing that people are paying attention to is Brie botching . Once she was hurt, she should've been bought to the back but nope fuck safety maintain the illusion.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

With the rumour that it's Brie/Ronda at Evolution, I might actually be in favour of the match. Give her the chance to stiff someone who won't get fired for returning the favour.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I think people are speculating a little too hard on this supposed heat Ruby and Sarah have with Brie, all the reports say is that they looked unhappy - how else would they look? Liv is their friend and the youngest, least experienced member of the group, of course they're going to look unhappy they probably see it as their responsibility to look out for her. I don't see why they would suffer politically because of their perfectly normal reaction.

And while obviously I'm not big on her right now, Brie really doesn't come off like the type to put out her fires with gasoline. She could more than likely smooth things over with them. Well, Ruby at least...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Brie Bella is the new Ahmed Johnson.


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

Ruby and Sarah sound like cunts. Brie clearly didn't mean to hurt Liv. It's not her fault.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

InexorableJourney said:


> Brie Bella is the new Ahmed Johnson.


nah, she's the new Mabel... In the space of a few weeks Mabel broke Undertakers nose and hurt Diesels back


----------



## Itssoeasy (May 5, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> Brie Bella is the new Ahmed Johnson.


Let's not say something we'll regret. Is Brie sloppy as hell at the moment ? Yes, but let's not Ahmed Johnson her.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Feel bad Live. On a positive note, this may keep her off TV permanently and that means we won't have to listen to her awful fucking theme music again.


----------



## Itssoeasy (May 5, 2016)

Bliss World Order said:


> Ruby and Sarah sound like cunts. Brie clearly didn't mean to hurt Liv. It's not her fault.


So they are cunts as you put it because their friend got injured and they looked concerned ? Okay then. She probably didn't mean to hurt liv but she's the veteran in the ring and both people in the ring are supposed to protect each other. How did Brie protect liv by kicking her straight in the face twice ? So yes it is bries fault.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Xobeh said:


> With the rumour that it's Brie/Ronda at Evolution, I might actually be in favour of the match. Give her the chance to stiff someone who won't get fired for returning the favour.


The rumored match is Nikki/Ronda.

Brie has never been booked strong enough to be any threat to Ronda. She got pinned by maryse. In the rumble match it was Nikki that eliminated Brie and not vice versa.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> The rumored match is Nikki/Ronda.
> 
> Brie has never been booked strong enough to be any threat to Ronda. She got pinned by maryse. In the rumble match it was Nikki that eliminated Brie and not vice versa.


Oh. Well on the brightside at least Ronda won't get clocked in the face by an idiot.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Why the fuck Brie's acting and wrestling like she's Daniel Bryan though? You don't see Nikki doing Cena's moves or adapting his gimmick.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi-Liter said:


> I think people are more so giving her heat because she's botched dangerously in every TV match she's had since she came back, and now it has affected the well being of another wrestler.


I’ll admit firstly that I haven’t bothered to watch the Bellas return matches, because the WWE product is just just utterly unwatchable. I've just seen a few Nikki gifs, and Brie’s suicide dive botch. So I haven’t seen exactly how bad Brie has been, though as I said before she sucks regardless, and if she is indeed constantly botching that’s an issue. But there is something to be said for Brie getting immediately lynched just because she’s Brie. Wrestlers botch. Some of them like Seth and Sasha (and Brie) go through periods where they botch a lot as well. 



Miguel De Juan said:


> Joe performed his move safely. It was a freak accident. Brie was being reckless with those kicks to where wasn't protecting her opponent AT ALL. She is only in this position due to nepotism.
> 
> Nikki is a safer worker but still medoicre.


The Joe/Kidd incident was indeed just a very unfortunate accident. I'm just not a fan of the outrage towards this sort of thing when its committed by someone that the IWC at large loath. If the criticisms are to be taken seriously then people have to come down of guys like Seth, AJ, Joe, etc when they botch and injure people. 

I'm not a fan of Brie though, she is a very poor wrestler in every aspect. She cant talk, she's not athletic at all and shes still awkward in the ring. And that hurts Nikki who I am a fan of. Because when people think of Nikki Bella they think of Brie as well. Brie's ineptitude drags Nikki down. Nikki herself is a real athlete, if not WWE, then she'd be playing Soccer professionally. Her big heel run really showcased what she can do in all aspects as a pro wrestler as well.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



Bliss World Order said:


> The Bella Twins are the biggest stars in the company other than Cena and Brock, so plenty of people find them entertaining.


LMAO

Them and their shitty reality show that draws half a million or so viewers. True draws. 

https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...eason-8-premiere-ratings-hit-all-time-low-wwe

454,000 Viewers LMAO :booklel

Total Bellas consistently gets shitty ratings similar to this.

Brie is WOAT bad at this point. Nikki has always been trash but she has improved somewhat. I would hardly state she is anything more than mediocre at best. No point to bash the hell out of her right now with Brie's downright awfulness.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby & Sarah Too? *Keep All News Here**



CMPunkRock316 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Them and their shitty reality show that draws half a million or so viewers. True draws.
> 
> ...


Through Total Divas/Bellas, Cena, Dancing With The Stars, etc. the Bellas are two of the more recognisable names within the WWE. Your argument here has zero to do with talent, its all about name recognition. And in this starless era of the WWE the Bellas are two of the bigger names. No one outside the wrestling bubble knows what a Roman Reigns or a Kevin Owens is.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Bliss World Order said:


> Ruby and Sarah sound like cunts. Brie clearly didn't mean to hurt Liv. It's not her fault.


Three times obvious troll. 




Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I’ll admit firstly that I haven’t bothered to watch the Bellas return matches, because the WWE product is just just utterly unwatchable.


Thank you for your opinion ...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Hi-Liter said:
> 
> 
> > I think people are more so giving her heat because she's botched dangerously in every TV match she's had since she came back, and now it has affected the well being of another wrestler.
> ...


Dude she is botching every match. Say what you want about rollins or sasha but they don't broch every match (sting injury was avoidable for sure by not doing a buckle bomb to an old man)


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Brie Bella needs to be relegated to a Renee Young/Cathy Kelley type role because she has not improved in the 10 fucking years shes had. Nikki Bella has however and you would just be a hater to say otherwise as I used to abhor the Bellas. Maybe she can manage Nikki that way Daniel Bryan's wife can keep her job and it helps Nikki's career, everybody wins!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ger said:


> Three times obvious troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'v still seen some of the botches though. And have been a fan long enough to know that the Bellas could save a busload of puppies and they'd still get hate for it.



Roy Mustang said:


> Dude she is botching every match. Say what you want about rollins or sasha but they don't broch every match (sting injury was avoidable for sure by not doing a buckle bomb to an old man)


Im just not a fan of double standards. When an Indy Gawd fucks up next give them hell for it as well. Everyone botches, but when someone like the Bellas, Cena, Sheamus, etc does its the worst thing ever and people ask for their head.


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

Roy Mustang said:


> Dude she is botching every match. Say what you want about rollins or sasha but they don't broch every match (sting injury was avoidable for sure by not doing a buckle bomb to an old man)


Seth injured three people (Cena, Sting and himself) in a matter of months. How many people has Brie injured? Brie Bella is an in-ring veteran with a decade long career, she isn't some sort of botch machine. Cesaro almost crippled himself doing a suicide dive a while back, does that make him a botch machine? Even veterans make mistakes.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Heat between Ruby Riott/Sarah Logan and Brie Bella after Brie potato'd Ruby by accident with a botched forearm*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I have a sensible solution. Send Brie to UFC.


Goddamn man thank you for changing your signature.. the one with the girl opening her legs and it says "bad shiv!" was barely safe for work!


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

How does big johnny mama Bella and the bellas get along with each other considering big johhny fucked both of them at the same time before marrying their mother. Shit must be awkward around family dinner times.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Brie has always been trash in the ring.
She's a botch machine.

Get her the fuck out of here before she kills someone.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Did anyone else notice on SDL last night, Miz looked like he was gently tapping Truth with his "IT kicks"? I wonder if he decided to play it ultra safe on his own or if he was given orders to scale things way back.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Brie botching two suicide dives, legit hurting Liv and punching Ruby in the mouth it’s time WWE tell Brie to go but obviously that’s not gonna happen as the Bellas bringing that money from their shows, and fans paying to see them. Brie just shortened Liv’s career as you know how serious WWE take concussions


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

OMG, she injured someone for the first time in several years, she sux.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> Did anyone else notice on SDL last night, Miz looked like he was gently tapping Truth with his "IT kicks"? I wonder if he decided to play it ultra safe on his own or if he was given orders to scale things way back.


IT WAS A SHOOOT on all the marks going apeshit over this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Ger said:
> 
> 
> > Three times obvious troll. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


If rollins fucks up on the same level brie has sure. It is not one botch. It is a series of dangerous ones match after match. If this was a one off fair enough but she keeps botching and is a danger to others and herself. Let her be nikki's manager till she learns how to be safe.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bliss World Order said:


> Seth injured three people (Cena, Sting and himself) in a matter of months. How many people has Brie injured? Brie Bella is an in-ring veteran with a decade long career, she isn't some sort of botch machine. Cesaro almost crippled himself doing a suicide dive a while back, does that make him a botch machine? Even veterans make mistakes.


Stop.



Lockard The GOAT said:


> OMG, she injured someone for the first time in several years, she sux.


She does suck.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Bliss World Order said:


> Seth injured three people (Cena, Sting and himself) in a matter of months. How many people has Brie injured? *Brie Bella is an in-ring veteran with a decade long career, she isn't some sort of botch machine.* Cesaro almost crippled himself doing a suicide dive a while back, does that make him a botch machine? Even veterans make mistakes.


:heston


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bliss World Order said:


> Ruby and Sarah sound like cunts. Brie clearly didn't mean to hurt Liv. It's not her fault.


Seriously uncalled for. 

There is no evidence to even suggest they have heat, people are just assuming that.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Roy Mustang said:


> Dude she is botching every match. Say what you want about rollins or sasha but they don't broch every match (sting injury was avoidable for sure by not doing a buckle bomb to an old man)


And the one to Cena wasn't a botch. Seth hit just what he was aiming at. :smile2:


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Brie was really bad in this match. To show you how bad, she couldn't even perform the move correctly. The "kicks" that concussed Liv Morgan, were KNEES, not kicks. Her knee connected with Liv's head. THAT's why she got a concussion.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Monterossa said:


> Why the fuck Brie's acting and wrestling like she's Daniel Bryan though? You don't see Nikki doing Cena's moves or adapting his gimmick.


I think thats the main issue here imo. She or someone else (maybe bryan himself) has decided it would be a be a good idea to do more of his moves and because of this shes doing moves that she isnt familiar with and therefore is botching them.

she isnt daniel bryan and she needs to wind it in because shes just going to injure herself and everyone around her. Just because she is married to bryan doesnt mean she should be doing his moves, specially since shes clearly doing stuff that is way beyond her capability.

overall I think she should retire from the ring at this point, shes proving to be too much of a liability. At the very least someone needs to make sure she understands that its not acceptable instead playing the "dangers of the job" card, otherwise shes never going to learn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

While it was definitely Brie's fault, folk are piling on her because they don't like the Bella's. Sometimes strikes accidentally connect like when AJ knocked out Miz's tooth, or Rollins broke Cena's nose.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

The Bellas man. One who can wrestle can’t wrestle because she’s injured and the one who can’t wrestle has to look like she can to do the work in Tag Matches but ends up nearly killing everyone.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> While it was definitely Brie's fault, folk are piling on her because they don't like the Bella's. Sometimes strikes accidentally connect like when AJ knocked out Miz's tooth, or Rollins broke Cena's nose.


Nobody said Brie hurts Liv with intention, but her behaviour the last few weeks shows some negligence. Therefore the chance for such accidents is much higher, like we saw last few weeks in both SD & RAW with Brie. Also I was surprised in a bad way, that Brie is rolling/pushing/pulling Liv to the ringside, which can be dangerous in such situations.

Also, sorry to say that again, there is some negligence by WWE with their talent. They saw how Brie is doing the last few weeks and they did nothing. In this match they let Liv go back into the ring for that multiplex, after she was knocked out. It seems to me, that most guys here oversaw that. The ring doctor (or cable guy) and the referee totally failed here, same to the people backstage who are speaking to the guys at the ring. 

Ofc WWE is not taking Brie out of the ring, but they should put a pause on her and let her do training 24/7. Also Brie should be reduced to kinda safe moves.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Brie deserves the heat. It was careless as hell and there's no reason at all why it should've happened. It's one thing if a high impact move causes a freak injury like Seth's buckle bomb or a tooth gets knocked out in the heat of an exchange like when Styles clipped Miz, but when your opponent is on her knees and completely stationary and your job is simply to lay in a few working kicks, knocking her silly and causing a fucking concussion just shouldn't happen. It was a rookie mistake caused by a supposed "veteran" among the women.

She'll just have to weather the criticism and take her verbal lumps and heat in the dressing room.

I miss the old days when a wrestler would get a "receipt" from a coworker for working stiff or fucking up.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I get that accidents happen. They always have, and always will. That's professional wrestling. That said, Brie is legitimately one of the worst wresters to ever (dis)grace a WWE ring. She has never had any business in there. I've always said this, and believe it even further now, that she should never be allowed to perform in the ring again.

Get well, Liv.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

After the kick to the face, she went limp. She barely could even stand right after that. You could tell something was wrong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby &amp; Sarah Too? *Keep All Discussion Here**



Ger said:


> Nobody said Brie hurts Liv with intention, but her behaviour the last few weeks shows some negligence. Therefore the chance for such accidents is much higher, like we saw last few weeks in both SD & RAW with Brie. Also I was surprised in a bad way, that Brie is rolling/pushing/pulling Liv to the ringside, which can be dangerous in such situations.
> 
> Also, sorry to say that again, there is some negligence by WWE with their talent. They saw how Brie is doing the last few weeks and they did nothing. In this match they let Liv go back into the ring for that multiplex, after she was knocked out. It seems to me, that most guys here oversaw that. The ring doctor (or cable guy) and the referee totally failed here, same to the people backstage who are speaking to the guys at the ring.
> 
> Ofc WWE is not taking Brie out of the ring, but they should put a pause on her and let her do training 24/7. Also Brie should be reduced to kinda safe moves.


Okay so that summer where Rollins injured Cena, ended Sting's career, and injured himself were WWE being negligent by keeping him in the ring? Even with Brie's shakiness since her return, it's hard for me to single her out as dangerous because all of the women botch moves consistently. you'd be hard-pressed to find a lot of women matches without mistakes.




HankHill_85 said:


> Brie deserves the heat. It was careless as hell and there's no reason at all why it should've happened. It's one thing if a high impact move causes a freak injury like Seth's buckle bomb or a tooth gets knocked out in the heat of an exchange like when Styles clipped Miz, but when your opponent is on her knees and completely stationary and your job is simply to lay in a few working kicks, knocking her silly and causing a fucking concussion just shouldn't happen. It was a rookie mistake caused by a supposed "veteran" among the women.
> 
> She'll just have to weather the criticism and take her verbal lumps and heat in the dressing room.
> 
> I miss the old days when a wrestler would get a "receipt" from a coworker for working stiff or fucking up.


How do you make distinctions on which stiff strikes are okay to hit? I mean AJ Styles shouldn't be throwing a spinning back fist hard enough to knock out a tooth. Seth Rollins shouldn't be throwing his knee hard enough to break somebody's nose. In reality Brie probably threw the kicks a little stiff to make them look good, like a lot of people do. She just happened to connect shit happens. as far as getting a receipt should Cena beat the shit out of Seth to make it even, should men's a fucked up a Styles just to get even.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm wondering how many people defending Brie are going to be okay with other wrestlers striking while looking away and ignoring what the fuck they're doing


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'v still seen some of the botches though. And have been a fan long enough to know that the Bellas could save a busload of puppies and they'd still get hate for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Im just not a fan of double standards. When an Indy Gawd fucks up next give them hell for it as well. Everyone botches, but when someone like the Bellas, Cena, Sheamus, etc does its the worst thing ever and people ask for their head.


Lmao this load of bullshit


When Rollins botched and injured cena and sting everyone shat on them deservingly so. Even Samoa Joe was shat on as well by people for what happened with kydd. You just nit picking for the hell of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahahahaha love it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby &amp; Sarah Too? *Keep All Discussion Here**



RapShepard said:


> Okay so that summer where Rollins injured Cena, ended Sting's career, and injured himself were WWE being negligent by keeping him in the ring? Even with Brie's shakiness since her return, it's hard for me to single her out as dangerous because all of the women botch moves consistently. you'd be hard-pressed to find a lot of women matches without mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seth and AJ have wrestled ALOT more matches and ALOT more years than Brie and your bringing up 3 incidences in their careers.

Brie has been back on TV for one month and already has 6+ instances of dangerous crap either to herself or her opponents in 4 matches

The comparison is crap and you know it. I mean if these kicks were a one off incident, fine, I'd give her a pass and chalk it up to shit happens, but she fucks up again and could've hurt Ruby later in the SAME MATCH. Not to mention all the other crap from her previous matches, this is a developing pattern now with Brie not an isolated incident.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> I'm wondering how many people defending Brie are going to be okay with other wrestlers striking while looking away and ignoring what the fuck they're doing


I normally like Brie, but there is no defending this. Totally unprofessional and inexcusable. She was just firing off kicks with no regard to their placement or their force.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby &amp; Sarah Too? *Keep All Discussion Here**



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Lmao this load of bullshit
> 
> 
> When Rollins botched and injured cena and sting everyone shat on them deservingly so. Even Samoa Joe was shat on as well by people for what happened with kydd. You just nit picking for the hell of it.


While everyone gets some shit for botches, when it's a darling doing the injuring you get a lot more mentioning "hey shit happens". Just look at the other post I quoted.



A-C-P said:


> Seth and AJ have wrestled ALOT more matches and ALOT more years than Brie and your bringing up 3 incidences in their careers.
> 
> Brie has been back on TV for one month and already has 6+ instances of dangerous crap either to herself or her opponents in 4 matches
> 
> The comparison is crap and you know it.


The only thing crap is how folk like you, try to make injuries that the darlings cause okay. When it's a darling it's "hey shit happens" when it's a designated punching bag it's "omg they're fucking terrible, they're going to seriously injure somebody".

In reality Styles and Rollins have caused way more injuries than Brie. Let's not act like Styles hasn't left a trail of broken necks in Japan or that Rollins didn't also put Balor on the shelf. 

If we're talking about who's injured more people between Brie, Styles, and Rollins Brie is coming in 3rd place. If we're talking about "oh that could've been went vad" situations she'd still come in 3rd to those two. 

But of course because Rollins and Styles tend to be liked, they get a pass. In reality shit happens and none of them are actually


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bliss World Order said:


> Seth injured three people (Cena, Sting and himself) in a matter of months. How many people has Brie injured? Brie Bella is an in-ring veteran with a decade long career, she isn't some sort of botch machine. Cesaro almost crippled himself doing a suicide dive a while back, does that make him a botch machine? Even veterans make mistakes.


_*It's sad post day when you have to bring in Seth Rollins, Cena and Sting into a thread based about Brie Bella and Liv Morgan. Oh and bringing Cesaro in it is not going to give you a better debate either. 

Brie has almost injured Maryse with a stiff shot to her eye. Also gave Zelina a bruise on her head for being sloppy and botching one of her moves. She gave Liv a concussion with those fucking kicks which two of the knee shots hit Liv in the face. As well as botching a forearm shot to Ruby Riott in the same match which Ruby and Sarah Logan was not pleased with at all. As well as nearly injuring herself twice with her suicide dives and there is footage of that. 

Brie Bella maybe a Veteran but she damn sure can't wrestle nor even belong in the ring when she returned a month ago. She sucked as a wrestler back in her second run, and damn sure got worst in her third run. As a person that has watched this sport all of his life knows on what a wrestler is supposed to do and that is protect your opponent at all times and not give them injures back to back each match they have in a month's span. *_


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Liv Morgan Injured, Suffers Concussion; Brie Has Heat With Ruby &amp; Sarah Too? *Keep All Discussion Here**



RapShepard said:


> While everyone gets some shit for botches, when it's a darling doing the injuring you get a lot more mentioning "hey shit happens". Just look at the other post I quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I ever say Rollins and AJ Styles instances were ok? And you let me know when Brie has worked as many matches the in the same styles Rollins and Styles work and look at her total # of injuries/bad situations/accidents caused are if you want to make this asinine comparison.

15 instances in 1000 matches vs 6 instances in 4 matches, but yeh its totally the same :lmao


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> God Of Anger Juno said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao this load of bullshit
> ...


Yoshi tatsu broke his neck because he tucked his chin, not necessarily anything Styles did or didn’t do.

Rollins broke Cenas nose, but Sting has even said himself that it wasn’t anything Rollins did, and Bálor landed wrong on his arm which he threw out.

Brie was just kicking and not paying attention. 6+ botches in a month is solely on her. 

Of course people will get hurt here and there but don’t compare people who have isolated incident led with someon that has been a walking disaster since she came back


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044581609171808256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044680378676654091


> TMZ Sports spoke with WWE Hall Of Famer Jeff Jarrett about the concussion Liv Morgan suffered on Monday Night Raw following kicks to the face from Brie Bella.
> 
> Jarrett said, “We all know what we signed up for and if you don’t know what you sign up for when you get in the wrestling industry … it’s physical at it’s very finest art form. It’s very ad lib, it’s very spontaneous and things are gonna happen.”
> 
> ...


Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/je...liv-morgan-and-wrestling-injuries-in-general/


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

Lol how do you "accidentally" kick someone in the face. It's pretty fucking easy not to do it.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

Where were these people when Punk was crying like a bitch about Ryback botching an easy to mess up spot? 

if Brie was a male she would have been grilled by everyone , look how Bret talked about beating Seth with a baseball bat after his botches


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

I doubt there was intent but Brie was careless and not paying attention to her kicks.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

Duh, it's pretty obvious it was an accident, Brie didn't want to knock Liv out. 

It was still a poorly executed kick nonetheless. Brie sucks and needs to go.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> When did I ever say Rollins and AJ Styles instances were ok? And you let me know when Brie has worked as many matches the in the same styles Rollins and Styles work and look at her total # of injuries/bad situations/accidents caused are if you want to make this asinine comparison.
> 
> 15 instances in 1000 matches vs 6 instances in 4 matches, but yeh its totally the same :lmao


It's an apt comparison because despite being a subpar wrestler, Brie isn't as dangerous as folk want to make her out to be. She definitely fucked up witth Liv, but that's the only time I remember her injuring somebody. Is she having a rough time right now yeah, but so was Rollins in 2015. 


Jokerface17 said:


> Yoshi tatsu broke his neck because he tucked his chin, not necessarily anything Styles did or didn’t do.
> 
> Rollins broke Cenas nose, but Sting has even said himself that it wasn’t anything Rollins did, and Bálor landed wrong on his arm which he threw out.
> 
> ...


Was Rollins a walking disaster when he was injuring folk left and right as champ? Or does shit just happen sometimes. As far as I can remember Brie has only ever injured Liv. The other botch shit is a woman, think all of their women consistently botch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It's an apt comparison because despite being a subpar wrestler, Brie isn't as dangerous as folk want to make her out to be. She definitely fucked up witth Liv, but that's the only time I remember her injuring somebody. Is she having a rough time right now yeah, but so was Rollins in 2015.
> 
> 
> Was Rollins a walking disaster when he was injuring folk left and right as champ? Or does shit just happen sometimes. As far as I can remember Brie has only ever injured Liv. The other botch shit is a woman, think all of their women consistently botch


You don't remember her almost breaking her own neck 3 separate times trying to do suicide dives? :monkey


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > When did I ever say Rollins and AJ Styles instances were ok? And you let me know when Brie has worked as many matches the in the same styles Rollins and Styles work and look at her total # of injuries/bad situations/accidents caused are if you want to make this asinine comparison.
> ...


Who all has Rollins injured? 

Cena
“sting”
“Bálor”

??


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

All of these former WWE employees storming to the rescue; My conspiracy theory tells me WWE brass has been reaching out to these stars and asked them to defend Brie in order to prevent a negative fan reaction.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> You don't remember her almost breaking her own neck 3 separate times trying to do suicide dives? :monkey


But ultimately she didn't. I'd definitely agree she should nix dives, but she's far from alone on having some scary dives. 


Jokerface17 said:


> Who all has Rollins injured?
> 
> Cena
> “sting”
> ...


During Rollins reign as WWE champ he broke Cena's nose, ended Sting's career, and tore his ACL all in like a 4 month span. Now was that a bad year for Seth yes. But only Bret and Seth haters would call him truly dangerous. Like Brie now it was just a string of bad luck


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

Who said she did it on purpose? It was sloppy, but still an accident. It was an accident, but then still Brie's fault. 

She can be at fault for something she didn't intend to do. That's why car accidents are called "accidents" are called accidents. Not meaning to fuck up a spot but still fucking up a spot isn't OK. Brie was not a great wrestler, is still not a great wrestler, and likely will never be a great wrestler. When you're known for the botch of the night almost every week, that's a sign WWE needs to reduce your TV time and work on your wrestling.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Okay. 
Cenas nose is Rollins fault I’m not disagreeing with that.

Sting was in his mid 50s and his injury was because of the shape his body was in because of the years of bumps he has taken over his career so it’s not necessarily on Seth.

Bálor landed awkwardly on his shoulder, which wasn’t necessarily due to how Rollins placed him as much as how he flung his arm out to brace himself, which again isn’t necessarily on Rollins.

Yeah Rollins landed awkwardly on his sunset flip powerbomb attempt but I don’t see how that was a dangerous bump or anyone was in any danger then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh, everyone on here who has injured even just ONE person, has been shit on alot. This board gets off on it. So, I might as well join.

LOL BRIE BELLA. DANGEROUS DUMB BITCH. LEARN HOW TO WRESLTE LOL.

What goes around, comes around.

:rollins


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> It's an apt comparison because despite being a subpar wrestler, Brie isn't as dangerous as folk want to make her out to be. She definitely fucked up witth Liv, but that's the only time I remember her injuring somebody. Is she having a rough time right now yeah, but so was Rollins in 2015.
> 
> 
> Was Rollins a walking disaster when he was injuring folk left and right as champ? Or does shit just happen sometimes. As far as I can remember Brie has only ever injured Liv. The other botch shit is a woman, think all of their women consistently botch


What Brie did was inexcusable, she's looking away and playing to the crowd in the middle of performing a high impact move while her opponent is defenseless. Regardless of what other botches happen in the wwe, please show me when else thats happened recently?

Yea Rollins was and he took a lot of shit for it not just from the IWC, hell, Bret Hart was calling him out.


----------



## Captain Crosscheck (Jul 7, 2014)

The least experienced wrestler got hurt. Ruby or Sarah should have been in the ring for the more advanced portion of the match. Liv over sold the kicks and leaned into the kick that knocked her out and took the last kick while unconscious.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

I believe that the Yes Kicks should be banned from WWE events until a future date. Unsafe move.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

If your only defense is thats an accident, no shit, nobody's disputing that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

No one is saying she did it on purpose. But as a veteran, Brie needs to held accountable for her actions. She's been way too careless in the ring as of late and this time someone was hurt. Stop babying her.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

Congratulation! All of you will be guest stars on the next Total Bellas show. What an empire :cole


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

Why is Brie Bella doing Miz Kicks anyway?


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

What in the hell is Tommy Dreamer saying when he's trying to equate "botched spot" and "intent to injure."

He sounds like he has no idea what the words even mean.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

I know what happened Brie has been wrestling drunk. Brieeeeee modeeee tatatatatata


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

I know it's an accident but when that accident is happening every week something has to be done before it's to late.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> What Brie did was inexcusable, she's looking away and playing to the crowd in the middle of performing a high impact move while her opponent is defenseless. Regardless of what other botches happen in the wwe, please show me when else thats happened recently?
> 
> Yea Rollins was and he took a lot of shit for it not just from the IWC, hell, Bret Hart was calling him out.


Yeah she's definitely is at fault, doesn't make her dangerous. Rollins got shit, but it was nowhere near this one sided, and he actually ended a career.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Brie kicked her in the face multiple times and if you are paying attention the first hit KOs her. She was reckless. She wasn't paying attention to the well being of Liv at all. That's the difference between this and a botch veterans have at times. She flat out repeatedly kicked this girl in the head multiple times.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

A mistimed thing? Yeah sure. She kept kicking the shit out of her after the first kick stunned her and didn't stop when she should've have I'm not surprise someone from garbage ecw era would defend this and two irrelevant mongs are defending this.

Not saying Brie did it on purpose but she needed to stop right after the first kick stunned liv but didn't because she was distracted riding DB coat tails because of her inflated ego.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel De Juan said:


> Brie kicked her in the face multiple times and if you are paying attention the first hit KOs her. She was reckless. She wasn't paying attention to the well being of Liv at all. That's the difference between this and a botch veterans have at times. She flat out repeatedly kicked this girl in the head multiple times.


Yeah, that is a fair point. It's not really that she just injured her/knocked her out, it's that she kept doing it repeatedly with the same move over and over again.

Obviously, it was an accident and accidents do happen. This isn't exactly Sting, though, who, on top of being 56 years old at the time, also had a serious case of stenosis/degenerative disease before he even stepped foot in WWE.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

It was an accident but she botches so often, so it's all her fault.

At some point people need to just accept her negligence is all on her, why is she even doing those kicks for?

Seriously why is she even in the ring?


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*



Miss Sally said:


> It was an accident but she botches so often, so it's all her fault.
> 
> At some point people need to just accept her negligence is all on her, why is she even doing those kicks for?
> 
> Seriously why is she even in the ring?


Total bellass material my best guess.


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*

They're not wrong. #JusticeForBrie


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hell she even took out nikki cross and thats why she never made it to 2k19..............here's the footage
https://www.reddit.com/r/WWEGames/comments/9j4gt1/brie_bella_at_it_again/


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah she's definitely is at fault, doesn't make her dangerous. Rollins got shit, but it was nowhere near this one sided, and he actually ended a career.


How do we define 'dangerous' in wrestling? Sasha has been called dangerous for years because broke Bliss's nose and botched some suicide dives, then when Paige got injured the forum went ape shit, 4 incidents in 4 years made her 'a danger to herself and others'. In 3 weeks since being back Brie has botched 2 dives, stiffed Miz, Maryse, Zelina and Ruby and gave Liv a concussion. If you had said that was over the course of her 11 year career I would've said she isn't dangerous, hell, I wouldn't have even thought of Brie and 'danger' in the same sentence before this most recent return but her sloppiness has been blatantly obvious, and not only is she not tightening up she's getting looser. So how could you describe this slump that she's in other than 'dangerous'? If not now, how sloppy does she have to get, how many more botches before that term is allowed?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*



Miss Sally said:


> It was an accident but she botches so often, so it's all her fault.
> 
> At some point people need to just accept her negligence is all on her, why is she even doing those kicks for?
> 
> Seriously why is she even in the ring?


_*The reason she is still doing ring stuff is because of Total Bella, Total Divas and E!. That is it nothing else and I feel like she is just pretending to be Daniel Bryan, thus failing at it badly. *_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> Lmao this load of bullshit
> 
> 
> When Rollins botched and injured cena and sting everyone shat on them deservingly so. Even Samoa Joe was shat on as well by people for what happened with kydd. You just nit picking for the hell of it.


Yeah...sure they did. A few people gave Rollins hell for it but most people just ignored it. You seriously going to pretend human beings aren’t biased?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Brie's new theme leaked.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Now even Corey Graves is coming out and defending Brie Bella. You know what pisses me off the most? All of these WWE employees are coming out of the woodwork to defend Brie Bella, and they are clearly being told to do so.

Where was all of this when the Sasha/Paige incident happened? Sasha was getting shit on left and right and not a single person in the WWE came out and defended her. Why is it so important for them to protect a talentless Brie Bella, but not protect arguably their best female wrestler?

It's clear that WWE only gives a shit about their total divas show. I can't wait til that Piece of Crap show is gone.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I honestly think Brie did it on purpose for whatever reason. I'm sure there's some shit going on backstage regarding the new women and the old guard.

It certainly looked intentional to me.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

How can people say it was an accident Brie has been botching since she returned she needs to stay out of the ring


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Tommy Dreamer, Jeff Jarrett and Gail Kim Defends Brie Bella*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*The reason she is still doing ring stuff is because of Total Bella, Total Divas and E!. That is it nothing else and I feel like she is just pretending to be Daniel Bryan, thus failing at it badly. *_


Brie is the type of woman I despise most, lazy, clumsy, little to no talent but has a talented significant other who she leeches off of to boost her own ego. She's tried to use Bryan's gimmick to get herself over, it's almost as cringe as "We are the flash" that CW pulls with Iris.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How do we define 'dangerous' in wrestling? Sasha has been called dangerous for years because broke Bliss's nose and botched some suicide dives, then when Paige got injured the forum went ape shit, 4 incidents in 4 years made her 'a danger to herself and others'. In 3 weeks since being back Brie has botched 2 dives, stiffed Miz, Maryse, Zelina and Ruby and gave Liv a concussion. If you had said that was over the course of her 11 year career I would've said she isn't dangerous, hell, I wouldn't have even thought of Brie and 'danger' in the same sentence before this most recent return but her sloppiness has been blatantly obvious, and not only is she not tightening up she's getting looser. So how could you describe this slump that she's in other than 'dangerous'? If not now, how sloppy does she have to get, how many more botches before that term is allowed?


For me before I'd start calling her dangerous, I'd like her to actually be injuring folk more. Now sloppy, uncoordinated, and a step slower I'd agree with all of those. She was never a good wrestler, and she certainly hasn't declined.

But dangerous when the only thing she's done is knock somebody out is a stretch. Pointing out botches that are par the course for the women isn't alarming to me. We could probably have a long thread on botches in women's matches. Now had she fucked somebody up with those dives, and had this KO, then yeah that's dangerous. But ultimately folk are adding run of the mill botches with an actual fuck up and acting like she's left a trail of unconscious women with broken bones in her wake.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Is funny that the usual suspects who defend Brie Bellas recklessness are the first ones to come here and shill for the company for everything wrong they do. I'm convinced two of them are Goldust and Road Dogg on them pages. How much rupees Vince is paying you to post damage control post on a wrestling forum?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll say it again:

Let this be a lesson to those who mock or make fun of those who either a) get injured or b) injure someone else..

What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

P Thriller said:


> Now even Corey Graves is coming out and defending Brie Bella. You know what pisses me off the most? All of these WWE employees are coming out of the woodwork to defend Brie Bella, and they are clearly being told to do so.


It is pretty common to defend "your own business".


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

MrJT said:


> I honestly think Brie did it on purpose for whatever reason. I'm sure there's some shit going on backstage regarding the new women and the old guard.
> 
> It certainly looked intentional to me.


Ok I'm sure most of us can agree that she sucks but to say she did it on purpose is just dumb, she's just very shit at her job & shouldn't be wrestling on one show let alone two

Brie Trigger in full effect


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

How long does it take to recover from a concussion and or memory loss? Maybe for Liv's sake, she should hope she misses Super ShowDown. I wouldn't want to wrestle that botch artist again!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Also typical for these shameful, corporate idiots coming out to "defend" her, how about she goes back to the Performance Centre & you know...brushes up on her (lack of) skills? Instead of continuing to be a calamity. 

Obviously it was an accident but when you've already got a rep as a terrible "wrestler" & in weeks you botch moves & then do this as well as stiffing Ruby when she wasn't meant to hit her is gonna reflect even worse on you. How about just apologise & work on getting better? That works :shrug


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I could see maybe defending her if it was just one kick, but to not realize you fucked up and then to drill her again in the face for a 2nd time? fuck outta here.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Ruby and Sarah probably will relent with this situation, they know they still can make decent money at outside WWE but they can't leave Liv behind. The consequences if they pick this option is get "slaughtered" again by Bellas


----------



## Tyleed (Mar 12, 2010)

I really can't see how anyone can defend this when she's been botching the moment she came back. This ain't no isolated incident and some have already posted all the things she's done in such a short time span that she should not be in the ring at all as wrestler.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Ger said:


> It is pretty common to defend "your own business".


No I get it. My problem with it is the fact that they are all doing this for Brie but never did this for Sasha. It comes off as them being much more concerned about Brie's reputation and not Sasha's. They are going out of their way to make sure Brie doesn't look bad.

I wish they cared about other people's reputations as much as they care about Brie's


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Sean Waltman comments on Liv Morgan suffering a concussion on WWE Raw*


> During Monday Night Raw this week, Brie Bella accidentally concussed Liv Morgan while hitting her with a YES! Kick square in the face. The kick appeared to knock Morgan out cold. Morgan was dragged to the corner and tagged out of the match before being taken to the back for medical attention. Former WWE star Sean “X-Pac” Waltman offered his thoughts on the matter in the latest episode of his podcast, X-Pac 12360:
> 
> “The natural instinct when you get concussed, when you get knocked out, as soon as you come up is to get up and fight and keep going,” said Waltman. “It’s a really weird experience because you all of a sudden are laying on the ground and there’s this déjà vu thing. Happens every time I have a concussion. Even last year in the U.K, I got knocked out and it was the same thing all of a sudden I am on the ground on the mat having déjà vu going through my head.
> 
> ...


http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/se...liv-morgan-suffering-a-concussion-on-wwe-raw/


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> No I get it. My problem with it is the fact that they are all doing this for Brie but never did this for Sasha. It comes off as them being much more concerned about Brie's reputation and not Sasha's. They are going out of their way to make sure Brie doesn't look bad.
> 
> I wish they cared about other people's reputations as much as they care about Brie's


This

When Sasha broke Alexa nose and ended paige career in a freak accident none of these corporate shills came to her defense. Is very obvious the bellas have some serious backstage power. The fact that all the main shills like graves have come out in white knight capes to defend Brie bella recklessness back this up even more.


----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> In 3 weeks since being back Brie has botched 2 dives, stiffed Miz, Maryse, Zelina and Ruby and gave Liv a concussion. Her sloppiness has been blatantly obvious, and not only is she not tightening up she's getting looser.


+1


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

That Sasha Banks fan complaining about supposedly no one in WWE defending her...
At least now that she got hurt was Paige herself defending her in an interview, and she's not even a friend of her.

And about Brie Bella, as long as more fans will keep asking for her head... Vince maybe will put her more time in TV.
He just don't let anyone to tell him what to do... Much less the public.

But HHH and Sephanie are the worst...
They probably even admire the Bellas because how they slept/fucked their way to the top.
Because that's the way how they'd make business, like before:lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Brie is going to get booed to all hell next Monday.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I still think WWE is somewhat happy because as long as the focus is on Brie, nobody's paying attention to their fuckup.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Why are either of the Bellas still in WWE? They never had any in ring skill or mic skill. They were only there for their looks. They are old now and their looks have faded. There are much hotter women now to parade around, and Liv is one of them!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Don’t get why the fuck Brie uses those kicks anyway. She makes them look like shite ffs.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Future Trunks said:


> Don’t get why the fuck Brie uses those kicks anyway. She makes them look like shite ffs.


I find this idiotic and ironic considering she literally knocked someone out with one of those kicks, hey dingbat that makes them legit as fuck, just poorly executed because they are suppose to be SAFELY executed


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> This
> 
> When Sasha broke Alexa nose and ended paige career in a freak accident none of these corporate shills came to her defense. Is very obvious the bellas have some serious backstage power. The fact that all the main shills like graves have come out in white knight capes to defend Brie bella recklessness back this up even more.


Or maybe it is because unlike Sasha Banks, Brie Bella has received a incredible backlash and the enemy number one for the IWC. 

It isn't as much about protecting Brie Bella as it is about protecting their brand, especially since it is " concussion related "


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Mear said:


> Or maybe it is because unlike Sasha Banks, Brie Bella has received a incredible backlash and the enemy number one for the IWC.
> 
> It isn't as much about protecting Brie Bella as it is about protecting their brand, especially since it is " concussion related "


Lol Sasha gets a ton of hate online, people stupidly label her a botch machine & call her bald 

People were hating too after hearing the Paige incident 

It's shameful that Brie gets defended & Sasha doesn't, only Paige has defended her


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

That incomplete story spreads on the internet like crazy:



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Sean Waltman comments on Liv Morgan suffering a concussion on WWE Raw*
> 
> During Monday Night Raw this week, Brie Bella accidentally concussed Liv Morgan while hitting her with a YES! Kick square in the face. The kick appeared to knock Morgan out cold. Morgan was dragged to the corner and tagged out of the match before being taken to the back for medical attention. Former WWE star Sean “X-Pac” Waltman offered his thoughts on the matter in the latest episode of his podcast, X-Pac 12360:



Morgan was knocked out, then she was rolled/pulled in that condition to the corner by Brie (_still in the report_) and Logan lifted here out without protection (_missing above_). In that phase Morgan could have been heavily(!) injured by these actions, including being paralysed. 
Morgan was not taken backstage (_wrong in report_), instead they let her stumble back into the ring to do another risky stunt (_missing_). Then again she was not taken back for medical attention until the match was over, instead she lied on the ground outside.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

The referee and medical staffs were fucking careless. You can't let a concussed person continues doing it just because she "thinks" she's fine and she "wants" to do it. She barely had any idea where she was and what she's been doing.

The guy that got killed by Rey Mysterio several years ago was getting treated kinda too slow, but still faster and more professional than WWE staffs did for Liv. The fuck was that? They just left her lying on the floor for a few minutes and then let her get back to the ring to take a suplex, a move that could further injure her head & neck.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> The referee and medical staffs were fucking careless. You can't let a concussed person continues doing it just because she "thinks" she's fine and she "wants" to do it. She barely had any idea where she was and what she's been doing.
> 
> The guy that got killed by Rey Mysterio several years ago was getting treated kinda too slow, but still faster and more professional than WWE staffs did for Liv. The fuck was that? They just left her lying on the floor for a few minutes and then let her get back to the ring to take a suplex, a move that could further injure her head & neck.


Perro El Guay hit the ropes wrong. That was on him and it's clear as day in the video. Rey didn't kill anyone.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Brie has botched or stiffed someone at least once every time she has been in the ring since coming back and Monday was the worst. Injures Liv and then botches and stiffs Ruby in the face on the slingshot when it was supposed be Ruby hitting her.

Time to pull her from in-ring action. This isn't ring rust, this is someone who is sloppy and is a danger to other workers


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Those kicks looked nasty, I cringe every time I see the video.

Here's the part what I don't get. If you look at the video, Brie was looking right at Morgan when she kicked her in the face 2 times. The first kick itself was damaging enough. The kick wasn't even controlled, she leaned into that sh** both times. How do you kick someone in the face twice while looking right at them?

Brie got away with it because she's Brie Bella and the person she did it to was Liv Morgan. Can you imagine if this was done to Randy Orton or someone with power and a short fuse? They would be fired the instant they reached backstage. Don't believe me? Ask Ken Kennedy.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Looks like Morgan fucked up. She wasn't in position to take the kicks correctly. Kept her head down. Needs more training BUT Brie should have noticed and improvised until they got Morgan in the correct position. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes it's Liv Morgan's fault she got concussed by Brie's mindless Brie Triggers :heston


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Jam said:


> Lol Sasha gets a ton of hate online, people stupidly label her a botch machine & call her bald
> 
> People were hating too after hearing the Paige incident
> 
> It's shameful that Brie gets defended & Sasha doesn't, only Paige has defended her


Paige defended her about 6 month later after people stopped caring about it.

Brie Bella was immediately defended by irrelevant mongs and corporate stooges right after it happened. I don't get why the bella stans don't get this.

Then there's the Daniel Bryan fans defending this lmao just cause that dangerous botch machine is his wife.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Brie Bella: Wrestling Machine



















How the fuck do you have "ring rust" when you were never any god damn good to begin with?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Paladine said:


> Looks like Morgan fucked up. She wasn't in position to take the kicks correctly. Kept her head down. Needs more training BUT Brie should have noticed and improvised until they got Morgan in the correct position.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


I think you may need to re watch the match again. Her head was not down, she was in the proper position. Liv Morgan did nothing wrong.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Brie Bella has filled a purpose though.. And that's to provide more laugh material for botchamania. At this point they should have her own segments on the show. Countless priceless botch from the botch queen. 

How is some one who's married to one of the best wrestler on the planet hasn't gotten any decensy to aak her husband to train her?. 

He trained Cesaro's fiance Sara Del Rey from nothing and she turned to be one of the best female wrestlers on the planet. Meanwhile Brie has no passion for the business and is in it for the fame. Nikki who's we all say is a golddigger shown more passion to the business than brie has by training with Cena and Bryan she is no sara del rey and shes no brie bella but she improve a lot. Brie is just lazy.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Mear said:


> Or maybe it is because unlike Sasha Banks, Brie Bella has received a incredible backlash and the enemy number one for the IWC.
> 
> It isn't as much about protecting Brie Bella as it is about protecting their brand, especially since it is " concussion related "


Lol Sasha got shat on for the Paige kick, hell the same people here who seem to only watch woman's wrestling for Carmella and Alexa Bliss call her horseface and baldy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm even surprised that this has happened, just by watching Brie since she returned back you were kinda waiting on something like this happening. Sucks for Liv Morgan, hope she makes a full recovery. I'm sure Ruby & Sarah were pissed with Brie, you could tell during the rest of the match that they werent too pleased with Bries 'performance'. If Liv can't make the 6 woman tag at the Super ShowDown event then keep Brie out of the match and just have Nikki/Ronda Vs. Ruby/Sarah.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Paladine said:


> Looks like Morgan fucked up. She wasn't in position to take the kicks correctly. Kept her head down. Needs more training BUT Brie should have noticed and improvised until they got Morgan in the correct position.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Yep. From the start she was leaning forward with her head also cocked forward. Then with every kick she leans even more forward and drops her head more. It’s clear she was afraid to take the kicks and was essentially bracing for them to the point of leaning into them. In short, she didn’t know how to take them.

Before people get upset by this, I’m not in any way taking the responsibility away from BB for injuring someone. The fault is clearly hers as she could have delivered the kicks much lower to make up for the other being out of position; , but that shouldn’t make people blind to the fact that there were two unqualified people in that ring. One of these women is going to get seriously hurt wrestling styles they have no business trying.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Can we have a video of being slowed down?, I think people getting confused

Did the 1st 2 kicks knock her out?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I knew exactly how this thread was going to go even before I finally began reading it; diva stans disgustingly defending Brie while knowing full well there's no logic stance in defending her on this, but they do it regardless cause reasons. Brie fucked up, she's been fucking up not on a few occasions but consistently since the third run began, that was weeks ago. When someone is fucking up consistently in such a short amount of time how can you possibly blame the second party when an injury finally occurs? Jesus Christ people use your heads. This isn't even typical Bella hate. But I will say this, nobody cried when the Bellas left the first and second time, and the majority didn't ask for them to come back the second and third time, fuck em both :draper2. Hopefully Liv doesn't have to end her career early due to this idiotic nonsense.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*People blaming Liv for this shit needs to not watch any matches period and remind people of what happened when they are completely wrong. This was not Liv's fault. This was all on Brie and these are the type of Divas fans is what is wrong with woman's wrestling and wrestling in general. They sicken me. Brie is what Charlotte said to Carmella, you are just a diva pretending to be a wrestler. It's not false info, it's actual fact. If you want better matches for the woman on Raw and Smackdown, take Brie Bella out of the ring before she injures another one. *_


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Brie fucked up.

Period.

It's not a debate. :heston


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

ClintDagger said:


> Yep. From the start she was leaning forward with her head also cocked forward. Then with every kick she leans even more forward and drops her head more. It’s clear she was afraid to take the kicks and was essentially bracing for them to the point of leaning into them. In short, she didn’t know how to take them.
> 
> Before people get upset by this, I’m not in any way taking the responsibility away from BB for injuring someone. The fault is clearly hers as she could have delivered the kicks much lower to make up for the other being out of position; , but that shouldn’t make people blind to the fact that there were two unqualified people in that ring. One of these women is going to get seriously hurt wrestling styles they have no business trying.


Brie KNEED Liv Morgan is the head TWICE. The first shot stunned Morgan.

Liv Morgan did nothing wrong.

PERIOD


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Taz thinks WWE could’ve handled Liv Morgan’s concussion spot better*


> Former ECW and WWE star Taz took to his radio show, The Taz Show, to offer his thoughts on this past Monday’s episode of Raw. Taz talked about the nasty spot that saw Liv Morgan knocked unconscious after accidentally being kicked in the face by Brie Bella.
> 
> Taz said he doesn’t think Bella intentionally hit Morgan in the face, and also thinks WWE couldn’ve handled the situation better. Here are the highlights:
> 
> ...


*Jeez does these fucking old timing wrestlers have a clue on what the fans are saying. We are not saying she did intentionally. All we said is that she botched twice in that match. One with Liv and the other Ruby. I am starting to think some of of these dude lost their intelligence in understand on what the fans are actually saying. Yeah, it's a business and not ballet but still got to protect your damn opponent. *


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Quotes from other forums (I’m not taking credit because I know nothing about martial arts and won’t pretend otherwise):



> Also, the experts have weighed in... the injury was Liv Morgan's fault (and this seems legit to me, from watching the video). The "trick' to taking the Yes Kicks is to stay upright so that the kicks will catch you in the same place. Liv starts leaning down, which is why the first kick catches her low in the face/jaw area, and she doubled down on that by collapsing slightly, which caused the second shot to catch her full in the face.
> 
> The kicks do look a little wild... but several wrestlers have watched it and said it was on Liv, and I'll take their word over what I think I'm seeing.
> 
> ...





> Brie's base was shit. Watch how Bryan does them, his plant foot moves all the time, it's how he keeps it under control, constant adjustments. His kicking technique isn't exactly Thailand quality, but is safe. Brie's foot is planted like a Redwood, zero adjustment, never resets, too close to Morgan and at a terrible angle. Not blaming Brie for the starching, but Brie isn't entirely clean in this either.


Slow-mo:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TB5ZmNzBdnE#action=share


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Can I throw some yes kicks at the guy in the 1st quote? ^ 

THIS IS NOT LIV MORGAN'S FAULT HOW IS THIS EVEN BEING DEBATED :lol

Like wow...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

These people defending Brie :heston


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Let's be real here, the reason Brie Bella is being defended is because of Total Divas and Bellas. If they were to do something to Brie then there will be no more money coming into the company by the E Network brand. People can defend Brie all they want but at the same token are looking like fucking desperate white knights who at the end of the day will never get laid. That article and wrestlers saying it was Liv's fault are going to look stupid if Brie ends up ending a career to one of their more popular stars by being sloppy and being the botch machine that she is. *_


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

All this brie criticism... Yet you can't make a decent cheese & ham croque monsieur without it.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Anyone defending botch-machine Brie must be trolling.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I like the Bellas, but Brie shouldn't wrestle again until she learns how to perform moves safely, imagine if it was Ronda instead of Liv. 

Those kicks were hard to watch, hope Liv comes through & can resume her career


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*““First off, Bella didn’t… it wasn’t intentional”, Taz said. “I watched it many times from a couple of different angles. It’s not intentional; it happens. Their timing… both girls, their timing was off, it’s that simple."*

no-one is saying it was "intentional" but that doesnt change that shes clearly got big issues in the ring and is putting everyone, including herself at risk. Shes a liability.

she had a role to play here that that would be to ensure she wasnt kicking at her too hard and she lashed her twice in the face. Even if by some means the blame is spread because of "timing", most of it falls on brie because she was dishing out the kicks. She failed to protect her opponent who was in a more dangerous position. Liv can only protect herself so much from kicks like this. Brie shouldve known the timing was falling apart in that scenario and not kept kicking but she did and hit her twice. It wasnt just an accidental graze on the last kick.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Having watched the "incident" many times, I gotta say, and I have to agree with Taz's opinion on his radio show, the gals were not clicking during that spot. Brie is far from being the best in ring performer and those kicks I would say would be for advanced competitors. And Morgan was all over the place selling so, it was kind of hard for Brie to connect and and Liv, seeing Brie's hesitation, might have felt out of sync with the timing of it all. 

In the end it's a freak accident that could have been handled better, let's just hope that Liv Morgan doesn't live with permanent repercussions from that unfortunate turn of events.*


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

4 1/4 Brie Modes


----------



## Cypher13 (Sep 11, 2018)

If you can't throw kicks and punch's safely DON'T FUCKING USE THEM!! I wonder how many wrestlers have been hurt by a opponent preforming moves they have right to preform? Hope Morgan OK and Brie learns from this.


----------



## Northfrost (Dec 30, 2008)

There are people arguing whether this is Brie's fault and some even defending her?That is two parts disgrace mixed with one part hilarity.

If it were the other way around,Liv would be getting the entire blame with few speaking up for her.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Northfrost said:


> There are people arguing whether this is Brie's fault and some even defending her?That is two parts disgrace mixed with one part hilarity.
> 
> If it were the other way around,Liv would be getting the entire blame with few speaking up for her.


Rule of thumb for the diva stan "community": you either get away with it because you're hot, or when the other one is hot, you get away with it for being hot and being there longer. Either way it's disgusting.



Robbyfude said:


>


Whomever the individual who made this is a beautiful human being :lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

How can people defend Brie? she legit kicked Liv in the face and now Liv has this concussion she will be out for a while


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

FFS Brie shouldn't be copying DB's moveset, he knows how to throw those kicks right/safe. If they gave Brie her own spots instead of her hubbies then maybe she'd be executing her moves better. That shit is hard to watch, especially how Liv's head just flopped right into that final kick...for that fuller impact.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Liv Probably going to have neck problems now, Thanks to Brie


----------



## Tyleed (Mar 12, 2010)

The Fuck!? so not only are there some people defending brie, but also claim that Liv is at fault? Did we watch the same shit? the fuck is wrong with these people? This bitch been botching and hurting others including herself since she came back. How much more harm does she need to do before WWE realizes how much of a danger she is to others and herself in the ring? Make her ass stay out of the ring and on Total Divas and whatever reality TV bullshit she's apart of.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I suppose there would be many petitions to fire or suspend Brie Bella at WWE headquarters.
Because that's the only way to do something about it instead of bitching a lot online...

Of course you should do the same sending petitions to the channel E! to cancel those stupid shows about the Bellas supposed lifestyle, because there must be some kind of deal between them and WWE to push them.

And this wouldn't have occurred if she wasn't imitating her famous relative...
Just as I always disliked how Charlotte and Natalya impersonate Ric and the legendary Hitman, this was unnecesary too. But since we all love the Daniel Bryanson I bet even himself thought it was a good idea for his wife to do.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Zappers said:


> Brie KNEED Liv Morgan is the head TWICE. The first shot stunned Morgan.
> 
> Liv Morgan did nothing wrong.
> 
> PERIOD


Liv’s positioning was sloppy and that’s absolutely not debateable. I’ve seen other wrestlers point that out including one that is a personal friend of mine. It’s still 100% Brie’s fault but that doesn’t make the fact that Liv is also under qualified any less true.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sorry...

But how the fuck do you even critique someone who's on her knees in the middle of the ring and say her POSITIONING is bad?

If you're the kicker, you have 95% of the entire fucking ring to adjust your kick. If she slouches down, you can still kick her in the shoulder. You can literally kick her in *any location but the fucking face*.

How the fuck can you be less-qualified to take kicks to the face in a knelt position? What the hell am I missing here?

The only way any of this could happen, and you can literally ask anyone who's used their legs for something before like football, martial arts, etc... *is if you don't look at what the fuck you're kicking.*

If you miss a football and kick it somewhere else, do you blame how the ball was positioned? How stupid is this conversation to say that Liv did anything wrong?

Brie can't control her kicks. Period. I like her (she's the more tolerable Bella to me but maybe it's cause I like DB), but hell I liked Eva Marie and I know damn well she fucking sucked.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

ClintDagger said:


> Liv’s positioning was sloppy and that’s absolutely not debateable. I’ve seen other wrestlers point that out including one that is a personal friend of mine. It’s still 100% Brie’s fault but that doesn’t make the fact that Liv is also under qualified any less true.


Even if Liv didn't do it right, Brie should've noticed it and kicked somewhere else, like her arm. She kicked Liv's head because she didn't even look at where she's kicking. That's Brie's fault.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

People just love to be devil's advocate for the sake of it, there's always a few

Liv is on her knees (giggity) if she just leaped into her knee & concussed herself sure but she's being kicked & kneed in the fucking head

Stop being stupid now


----------



## Slyfox (Jul 24, 2018)

Those kicks were terrible.
Brie has to be the most reckless person on the roster not named Seth Rollins.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

ClintDagger said:


> Liv’s positioning was sloppy and that’s absolutely not debateable. I’ve seen other wrestlers point that out including one that is a personal friend of mine. It’s still 100% Brie’s fault but that doesn’t make the fact that Liv is also under qualified any less true.


I understand it's your opinion. But you are the only person I've seen in this thread saying that it's "absolutely not debatable" that Liv was out of position and sloppy.

Liv did nothing wrong.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

I think next week on Raw they should make it clear Brie injured Liv she shouldnt be allowed to get away with that


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Clearly, it was William Wallace's fault that he got beheaded. His positioning was all wrong.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm baffled we got this many pages on this.

If anybody hasn't seen this yet though, here. :tysonlol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*lol brie mode :Wat?*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm baffled we got this many pages on this.
> 
> If anybody hasn't seen this yet though, here. :tysonlol



I posted this a few pages back, it's fucking hilarious. I just wish whoever made it included more botches lmao


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Brie somehow more unsafe than Ryback.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Who knows... if Sin Cara & Sin Cara ***** remove their masks, it might be the Bellas under those masks. It's been them all along.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Why 50 pages tho?


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Why 50 pages tho?


Because is a form of injustice. Bella injures someone every corporate white knight comes to her defense within 24 hours. Sasha injured bliss and paige and none of these corporate shills came to her defense it was Paige who defended her 6 month later after everyone forgot about it. Meanwhile Brie injured Liv by being a careless cunt and she get the red carpet treatment defense from the wwe shills. 

Rollins injured cena and sting and the shills had nothing to say and bret hart was tearing a new asshole on him Sting defended rollins and blamed it on his old age since he knows he had no business being in the ring at his current age and shape he took the responsibility.

Samoa joe was also shat on and Tyson Kidd defended him months later.

Why does the wwe needs to bring the damage control crew to defend Brie careless actions when she's been doing nothing but botching ever since she came back being dangerous to herself and others. She stiff miz maryse and ruby almost broke her neck 3 times doing suicide dives and gave liv a concussion. If you and any bella stans can't understand that then i don't know what else to say to any of you.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> Because is a form of injustice. Bella injures someone every corporate white knight comes to her defense within 24 hours. Sasha injured bliss and paige and none of these corporate shills came to her defense it was Paige who defended her 6 month later after everyone forgot about it. Meanwhile Brie injured Liv by being a careless cunt and she get the red carpet treatment defense from the wwe shills.
> 
> Rollins injured cena and sting and the shills had nothing to say and bret hart was tearing a new asshole on him Sting defended rollins and blamed it on his old age since he knows he had no business being in the ring at his current age and shape he took the responsibility.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, but I think his point was that there shouldn't have been this many pages on something that wasn't even debatable. The clowns talking about "protecting the Bella brands" was just wow though.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jam said:


> Ok I'm sure most of us can agree that she sucks but to say she did it on purpose is just dumb, she's just very shit at her job & shouldn't be wrestling on one show let alone two
> 
> Brie Trigger in full effect


I dunno man, Those last two kicks she was looking right at her and hoofed her in the face. hard to do unless on purpose.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*WWE Referee Was Reportedly Unaware Of Liv Morgan’s Injury On Raw*

"Liv Morgan has a concussion thanks to taking 2 misplaced Yes Kicks from Brie Bella. But as more time has created distance between the event, we’re getting a much clearer picture of the chaos that went on around the situation.

On the F4 Daily audio update, Bryan Alvarez discussed WWE’s side of the story after Lance Storm pontificated on the subject of Liv Morgan’s injury for a bit.



Bryan Alvarez said:


> “Here’s the WWE side of the story, so they’re in the ring and Brie starts firing kicks. She hits 1,2,3,4,5,6 kicks. Get the Yes Chants going. Looking at the corner while she’s throwing kicks.which is problem number 1 that’s how this whole thing started.”
> 
> “Like I think a lot of people have pointed out that there is a much smaller target when you’re trying to do Yes Kicks on a woman. You don’t want to kick them in the boobs. You don’t want to kick them in the head, unlike a dude where you can kick them from the bottom of the sternum up.”
> 
> ...


Alvarez then went on to question several things about this situation and how the referee couldn’t know that there was an issue in the ring. After all, he was right there in the ring. But for some reason, WWE’s story seems to be that the referee didn’t know that Liv Morgan was in trouble.


This would explain why he allowed Morgan to jump back in later on and take part in a multi-woman suplex spot. But it was also noted that Brie Bella obviously knew Liv Morgan was out cold because she can be heard telling the other girls in the match that “she’s out.”

Apparently, they asked from the back what was going on and the referee got that message so they took Liv out of the match. This is when Dr. Amann came to assist Morgan. The ref also apparently missed a pinfall attempt because he was watching what was happening to Morgan.

The referee apparently told Morgan to “get down” from the apron but nobody stopped her. This is when the suplex spot happened and she “rocked herself again.” After 3 concussive blows to her head, Morgan was finally out of the match even though she wasn’t actually taken to the back."

http://www.ringsidenews.com/2018/09/28/wwe-referee-reportedly-unaware-liv-morgans-injury-raw/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How the fuck could the ref not know?....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Liv get a solo match with Brie? Will she survive it?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Will Liv get a solo match with Brie? Will she survive it?


Thinking about that, the original match last week was supposed to be Ruby vs Brie, Ruby dodged a bullet lol


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

That ref needs to be fired


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I do feel bad for Liv I hope she gets better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think WWE should pair Elias with Brie and he cam perform her new stirring anthem _Let It Brie_. :trolldog


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Man, wrestling fans sure love a witch hunt.


----------



## Hangmanwade (Jan 29, 2016)

"Referee didn't know" is the most idiotic excuse there possibly can be. Looks like the tragical referee incompetence in Nigel Benn vs. Gerald McClellan is not known to WWE. When a person falls forward after getting hit (knockdown or knockout) in the head and can't protect himself, it's a concussion which requires medical attention. Referee who's doing nothing after two such kicks is an idiot, no other explanation.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Will Liv get a solo match with Brie? Will she survive it?


Stretcher match?

Ambulance match?

I'll stop now...

...A Casket match is too far, isn't it? >.>


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

MrJT said:


> I dunno man, Those last two kicks she was looking right at her and hoofed her in the face. hard to do unless on purpose.


Nah, looking right at her doesn't mean she intentionally did it. 

I don't really blame Brie for the second kick more than the first kick either because it was kind of like she was on autopilot.

She does the first kick fine. Second kick fine. Then she basically starts giving kick after kick on autopilot. Just kicking her as fast as possible in the chest. Try going to a punching bag and just kick it as much as possible in a minute. It's not gonna be very precise unless you're skilled at it and Brie was not at all skilled at it. The result was her fourth kick reached too high.

And while we all can see in slow motion that Liv was knocked out after the fourth kick, it all went much faster for Brie. She was already well into autopilot with her kicks so its most likely she didn't even realize that her fourth kick concussed her because she was concentrating just on kicking her, at least not before she nailed her with the fifth one.

Brie ending up kicking Liv twice in a head is gross incompetence at her job but it's just that, gross incompetence. It's the type of mistake that I can see rookies ending up making, but it's still a genuine mistake. A true professional would have never kicked Liv in the head in the first place and would have realized Liv was hurt and stopped the next kick.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

People watching the match on TV could tell she was hurt, but not the ref who was actually there? Yeah that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

How the fuck did the ref not know Liv was hurt? she slumped down after the kicks. Ref are trained to know this. So he just let her carry on and continue to damage herself more


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I tell you angry people, before this Monday night I can expect Morgan herself taking some of the fault in that botch in ''social media'' in order to take the fanatic hate off Bella...
Paid by Stephanie and HHH obviously, or maybe the production of Bella's stupid shows.
Is easy to deduce a brute corporate move like that.0


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

that's one of the 1/1000000 reasons why I don't like bellas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Afrolatino said:


> I tell you angry people, before this Monday night I can expect Morgan herself taking some of the fault in that botch in ''social media'' in order to take the fanatic hate off Bella...
> Paid by Stephanie and HHH obviously, or maybe the production of Bella's stupid shows.
> Is easy to deduce a brute corporate move like that.0


Can someone explain this logic to me? If a Bella botches people swear theres some huge coverup, or shenanigans to make them look good. Does the same thing happen when Sasha, Becky, Charlotte, Rollins, Owens, Styles, Balor, etc. etc. botch?

They're just professionals about it and understand that accidents happen. Every pro wrestler has botched, every pro wrestler has injured someone. Brie Bella sucks, and this botch was really bad, but she's not the first wrestler ever to botch. This idea of WWE going to try and get the heat off them is ridiculous. Professional Wrestlers understand that botches happen, and they always stick up for each other. Cena didn't demand Rollins head when he fucked up and botched a basic knee strike. Miz didn't demand AJs head when he botched a backfist and knocked out his tooth.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Brie Bella should not have injured Liv Morgan. That was bad. Accidents happen though, guys. Seth Rollins has injured many people, and even can be blamed as the cause of Sting's career. Remember, it's a dangerous job these men and women do for our entertainment and we shouldn't raise our pitchforks just because a mistake happens by somebody we dislike.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Can someone explain this logic to me? If a Bella botches people swear theres some huge coverup, or shenanigans to make them look good. Does the same thing happen when Sasha, Becky, Charlotte, Rollins, Owens, Styles, Balor, etc. etc. botch?
> 
> They're just professionals about it and understand that accidents happen. Every pro wrestler has botched, every pro wrestler has injured someone. Brie Bella sucks, and this botch was really bad, but she's not the first wrestler ever to botch. This idea of WWE going to try and get the heat off them is ridiculous. Professional Wrestlers understand that botches happen, and they always stick up for each other. Cena didn't demand Rollins head when he fucked up and botched a basic knee strike. Miz didn't demand AJs head when he botched a backfist and knocked out his tooth.


I think besides the others Brie botches of this month, is two things which makes this worse in the eyes of many fans.
1- Her kicks breaking Liv's face were fully captured live.
For example, when Balor got hurt in that match, we didn't knew until the day after that he was hurt.

2- Liv is kinda new in wrestling, very young and kinda a sweet fun loving pizza girl, she's one of the wrestlers everyone expect less than the others to get hurt by her opponent.
Besides her friends being righfully pissed off at that accident, without hiding it, makes Bella much less likeable in this situation.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Can someone explain this logic to me? If a Bella botches people swear theres some huge coverup, or shenanigans to make them look good. Does the same thing happen when Sasha, Becky, Charlotte, Rollins, Owens, Styles, Balor, etc. etc. botch?]



There is one difference between Brie and the people you mentioned. The WWE shills didn't come out in full force to their defense like they did with Brie.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Afrolatino said:


> I think besides the others Brie botches of this month, is two things which makes this worse in the eyes of many fans.
> 1- Her kicks breaking Liv's face were fully captured live.
> For example, when Balor got hurt in that match, we didn't knew until the day after that he was hurt.
> 
> ...


I get why Brie is getting hate; one botch too many and because she’s not an Indy darling she’s subject to double standards.

What I don’t get is people claiming it’ll be swept under the rug and ignored. These things are always handled professionally and everyone just carries on. The only time something comes from it is when some idiot on the Indus intentionally stiffs someone else. The idea of some coverup is absurd, and if people want Brie publicly shamed and punished for it then they HAVe to demand the same thing next time a Rollins, Becky, Balor, Styles, etc botches.



Mango13 said:


> There is one difference between Brie and the people you mentioned. The WWE shills didn't come out in full force to their defense like they did with Brie.


WWE shills?

Why is someone a WWE shill for defending Brie?

What does that make someone when they defend Rollins, Sasha, Joe, Styles, etc after a botch? Fan bases stick up for their guy/girl simple as that. When Rollins crippled Sting his fanboys stuck up for him. And same with every other instance. When Swagger concussed Ziggler, Swaggers fans stuck up for him and Ziggler fans went after him. When Sasha ended Paige’s career, same thing. It’s not a case of WWE shills sticking up for the non IWC favourite.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I get why Brie is getting hate; one botch too many and because she’s not an Indy darling she’s subject to double standards.
> 
> What I don’t get is people claiming it’ll be swept under the rug and ignored. These things are always handled professionally and everyone just carries on. The only time something comes from it is when some idiot on the Indus intentionally stiffs someone else. The idea of some coverup is absurd, and if people want Brie publicly shamed and punished for it then they HAVe to demand the same thing next time a Rollins, Becky, Balor, Styles, etc botches.
> 
> ...



Not talking about fanbases, talking about all the WWE employees and EX employees that have been known to ride the WWE's dick.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Not talking about fanbases, talking about all the WWE employees and EX employees that have been known to ride the WWE's dick.


Have they been coming to Bries defence? Genuine question.

And is it any different to any other time wrestlers defend other wrestlers when they botch? 99% of the time pro wrestlers are professional about other wrestlers botching.


----------



## Slyfox (Jul 24, 2018)

If this wasnt Brie Bella but Nakamura all the hypocrite smarks would be jizzing their pants and saying its Strong Style or some stupid shit.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Slyfox said:


> If this wasnt Brie Bella but Nakamura all the hypocrite smarks would be jizzing their pants and saying its Strong Style or some stupid shit.


Maybe if Nakamura had been botching every week since he came back then maybe we would be saying the same, yes.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Have they been coming to Bries defence? Genuine question.
> 
> And is it any different to any other time wrestlers defend other wrestlers when they botch? 99% of the time pro wrestlers are professional about other wrestlers botching.


:sashahi


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

People are still trolling. 

One more time: this is not just about one single accident. You guys ignore the unsafe work by Brie in the weeks(!) before. It is also about all the mistakes (Brie rolling/pulling Liv, the unsafe leave of the ring, no medical care, letting Liv go back and doing the multiplex, no realtime serious medical care afterwards - she lied at the ring) which happenend minutes after the accident.




Afrolatino said:


> I tell you angry people, before this Monday night I can expect Morgan herself taking some of the fault in that botch in ''social media'' in order to take the fanatic hate off Bella...
> Paid by Stephanie and HHH obviously, or maybe the production of Bella's stupid shows.
> Is easy to deduce a brute corporate move like that.0


Maybe they offer her a main role in the next season of Total Whatever.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Slyfox said:


> If this wasnt Brie Bella but Nakamura all the hypocrite smarks would be jizzing their pants and saying its Strong Style or some stupid shit.


Nice try but no we wouldn't. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Also since some are trying to blame liv for her positioning, not too along AJ Styles had to botch his finisher because Ellsworth didnt get in the correct position and would've gotten fucked up if he did it correctly.

What I'm trying to say is that safety trumps move every single time. Pay attention to the shit you're doing brie.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Some people are not getting it.

It's not about ONE botch. it's about her constantly fucking up ever since she came back. Her injuring people now just makes it worse. THAT'S why people are on Brie's case.

And really, Like I said before, WWE really needs to do the right thing and not have her wrestle. I understand that she's a good commodity to have and she's Daniel's girl but come on...Think about the wrestler's safety.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

When has the WWE legitimately been worried about wrestlers safety.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Some people are not getting it.
> 
> It's not about ONE botch. it's about her constantly fucking up ever since she came back. Her injuring people now just makes it worse. THAT'S why people are on Brie's case.
> 
> And really, Like I said before, WWE really needs to do the right thing and not have her wrestle. I understand that she's a good commodity to have and she's Daniel's girl but come on...Think about you're wrestler's safety.


Safety what's that? :vince


----------



## IT WAS ME OWENS (Aug 23, 2018)

My original post was deleted for no reason meanwhile a user attacked me personally and his post is still intact in another thread, I guess being a Roman and Cena fan here puts you to the mods black list...

I won't bother posting my whole honest opinion again or say how good and THIC the Bella's assets look, I will only say that Brie should retire before she kills someone else or herself like when she botched the suicide dive twice in the same match a couple of weeks ago.

AJ Lee was wrong about talent not being sexually transmittable, we can clearly see which Bella benefited the most from sleeping with her respective boyfriend... Thank God it wasn't Nikki who got the B+ Player.

And I don't like how half of the posters in this thread blame both Bella's when Nikki ain't got a single botch since her return and is a tremendous diva wrestler, possibly the best one in the current rosters


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

The Bella sisters...why did they even return? Not like anyone missed them. And now you gotta deal with their stupid shit again.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

jpickens said:


> When has the WWE legitimately been worried about wrestlers safety.


Never. They only care about the image of the company.

When wrestlers bleed during the PG era, they were so quick to stop the match to wipe out blood, because they didn't want to ruin the family-friendly image they were trying to promote.

Wrestlers getting a head injury? The show must go on! We don't want Dr. Armann there, let her go back in the ring and take a suplex!

Yup, they care about the image of the company more than the workers.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Liv was ringside for Riott Squad match at last night's house show in British Columbia. Alicia took her place in the match. Looks like they are planning to evaluate her tonight to find out if she'll be okay for SSD. And if she's not, Foxy will likely take her place.

Source: PWMania


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Brie Bella addresses cyberbullies following the fan backslash after knocking out Liv Morgan


> Aside from her brief statement last Monday night, Brie Bella has stayed quiet after the backlash she received from fans after knocking out Liv Morgan on Monday Night Raw.
> 
> Today, Brie took to Instagram to address cyberbullies and some of the hate she has been getting online:
> 
> ...


Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/br...-fan-backslash-after-knocking-out-liv-morgan/
_*Is she really this serious? Calling people bullies online due to people getting on her about her botches in a spam of a month. fpalm*_


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Is she really this serious? Calling people bullies online due to people getting on her about her botches in a spam of a month. fpalm*_


She probably has people coming at her DMs like crazy saying some really nasty stuff. It's one thing to say you feel she should no longer be in the ring because she is dangerous. But I'm sure there are lot of people attacking her on a really personal level; saying things like she's a horrible person, she's worthless, she's ugly, she intentionally tried to hurt someone, etc. People go hard from behind their keyboard and act like bullies, as she pointed out. Of course, she deserves some criticism for her performance lately which ultimately led to an injured coworker but some people take it too far with the hate. Just saying, I think that was her whole point with this post.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

TBH, I'd say Brie was trying to bully the Riott Squad. Stiffs Liv, stiffs Ruby and then forgot Sarah is a fair bit heavier and thicker and got smashed by her


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

ChrisMC said:


> She probably has people coming at her DMs like crazy saying some really nasty stuff. It's one thing to say you feel she should no longer be in the ring because she is dangerous. But I'm sure there are lot of people attacking her on a really personal level; saying things like she's a horrible person, she's worthless, she's ugly, she intentionally tried to hurt someone, etc. People go hard from behind their keyboard and act like bullies, as she pointed out. Of course, she deserves some criticism for her performance lately which ultimately led to an injured coworker but some people take it too far with the hate. Just saying, I think that was her whole point with this post.


_*Well, there is a little thing called block function on IG and on twitter. It's a useful tool to not let anyone dm you at all. I can understand a little bit on that posts. However, I just wish she would just full own up to all of her terrible performances lately since she has been back and I am tired of the wrestlers acting like she is brand new wrestler when she has been in the game for over 10 years plus. *_


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Well, there is a little thing called block function on IG and on twitter. It's a useful tool to not let anyone dm you at all. I can understand a little bit on that posts. However, I just wish she would just full own up to all of her terrible performances lately since she has been back and I am tired of the wrestlers acting like she is brand new wrestler when she has been in the game for over 10 years plus. *_


Yeah, blocking could help but even in the comments people are fierce. But I agree, it seems like she has just been using the 'I'm a mom' excuse about how she has to get used to her body again and its not the same and blah blah blah. I honestly like Brie, but it would be nice to just hear her say "Listen, I'm no good at this right now. I tried to get back in there too early and I wasn't ready and thus I am putting other people at risk. I need to step back for now." Or at least something along those lines.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

ChrisMC said:


> Yeah, blocking could help but even in the comments people are fierce. But I agree, it seems like she has just been using the 'I'm a mom' excuse about how she has to get used to her body again and its not the same and blah blah blah. I honestly like Brie, but it would be nice to just hear her say "Listen, I'm no good at this right now. I tried to get back in there too early and I wasn't ready and thus I am putting other people at risk. I need to step back for now." Or at least something along those lines.


_*At least if she admits that then maybe some people would go little bit more easier on her. *_


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

People need to stop cheering for the fucking Bella's. Hopefully it starts on RAW tonight...


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Is Brie serious? shes going on about cyber bullying when she is the one who injured Liv. Brie seriously needs to stay the fuck out of the ring


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046847189186633728


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

First post from Liv since the incident. I must say, I think she may be still concussed, given her new hair colour


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Crasp said:


> > __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046847189186633728


That's his wife. He better defend her.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What's Daniel more proud of, his wife stiffing Liv, Zelina or Ruby?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Why is she standing like that, does she need the toilet? At least it looks like she's in the right room already.



Hephaesteus said:


> That's his wife. He better defend her.


You're his mum's wife.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046847189186633728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046847431025909760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046847623586430976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046847777169334277

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046847989661097984










She's receiving all the hate because she has been nothing short of a fucking train wreck since she's been back, Not that she was any good before she left either. All the white knights that have come out in her defense is only making the hate from people over the incident stronger.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I don't blame DB for trying to defend his wife, but his defense is a straw man of ridiculous proportions.

No one is shitting on her for an anomalous accident--everyone understands that accidents are bound to happen in this profession. They're shitting on her because she's been botching left and right, which served as giant red flags to everyone with a brain that she would inevitably injure herself or someone else at this rate, and lo and behold, she did. So the whole ordeal is one of negligence.

DB's analogies aren't comparable. He's using isolated incidents to somehow absolve Brie. Her botching hasn't been isolated, it has been consistent, and was predictably going to lead to something worse. But it's not just on Brie, it's also on WWE. They disregarded the red flags and kept putting her in matches despite her inadequacies to push their Bellas bullshit. 

And trying to turn this into some kind of 'sexist oppression' angle is just cringe.


----------



## Knee2FaceHit2Balls (May 20, 2018)

Can't blame D-Bry for defending his wife, but she's worse in the ring and on the mic than those 8 year old girl Japanese wrestlers. She has no business in the ring. Nikki is getting way too much credit as well because she's not as shitty as her sister. Nikki can't come close to keeping up with the actual wrestlers in the division and brings them down to her level.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I don't blame DB for trying to defend his wife, but his defense is a straw man of ridiculous proportions.
> 
> No one is shitting on her for an anomalous accident--everyone understands that accidents are bound to happen in this profession. They're shitting on her because she's been botching left and right, which served as giant red flags to everyone with a brain that she would inevitably injure herself or someone else at this rate, and lo and behold, she did. So the whole ordeal is one of negligence.
> 
> ...


:clap 

I like and respect Daniel Bryan. That's his wife and he will defend her but Brie has been botching non stop. It's not one isolated incident being lorded over her head. She is putting her peers in an unsafe working condition. 

All wrestlers are prone to injury and the trust has to be there. I don't see how a performer puts their faith in Brie when her side refuses to even acknowledge that she's not a safe worker. Accountability is not bullying. If Brie had injured Stephanie, this conversation would be so different. Liv Morgan and others should get the same benefit but they're low on the food chain.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Brie is a fantastic person. She doesn’t deserve the hate. How come Sasha has all these fans? She’s more dangerous


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't doubt at all that Brie has endured days of trolling and bullying thanks to the typical mongs who get carried away and lose all perspective as soon as they get the taste. We've even seen it plainly enough in this very thread. 

And I have to pick up on @Sincere's point about WWE having to take some of the blame. I'd go further and say it's 95% on WWE & 5% on Brie. 

What ever happened to working to a performer's strengths & concealing their weaknesses? Granted, Brie doesn't seem to _have_ any strengths, but WWE seem to repeatedly go out of their way to expose her weaknesses with every appearance.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Knee2FaceHit2Balls said:


> Can't blame D-Bry for defending his wife, but she's worse in the ring and on the mic than those 8 year old girl Japanese wrestlers. She has no business in the ring. Nikki is getting way too much credit as well because she's not as shitty as her sister. Nikki can't come close to keeping up with the actual wrestlers in the division and brings them down to her level.


What are you on about? Nikki isn't Carmella or Alexa Bliss. When Nikki started getting her big push people like you said shed be out worked by AJ Lee and Paige, yet she never was and in fact helped deliver the only good AJ v Paige match in their series with the triple threat. When the 3 Horsewomen were called up people like you said Nikki would be left behind and couldn't keep up. Yet she worked well with Becky, Sasha and Charlotte. People want the Bellas to suck just because they're the Bellas and not Indy favourites. Brie sucks, but Nikki is a genuinely talented pro wrestler.



JooJCeeC said:


> The Bella sisters...why did they even return? Not like anyone missed them. And now you gotta deal with their stupid shit again.


Well...they have a huge fanbase. Just because you dont like them doesn't mean no one does. I'll never understand this logic "I dont like something so no one should like it". This is like if I said because I think Rollins is the WOAT no one likes him.



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Brie Bella addresses cyberbullies following the fan backslash after knocking out Liv Morgan
> 
> Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/br...-fan-backslash-after-knocking-out-liv-morgan/
> _*Is she really this serious? Calling people bullies online due to people getting on her about her botches in a spam of a month. fpalm*_


We are talking about wrestling fans here. So Brie has probably had people telling her they wish she was dead and shit like that. A lot of wrestling fans spew some evil shit on sicial media to wrestlers they dont like.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What are you on about? Nikki isn't Carmella or Alexa Bliss. When Nikki started getting her big push people like you said shed be out worked by AJ Lee and Paige, yet she never was and in fact helped deliver the only good AJ v Paige match in their series with the triple threat. When the 3 Horsewomen were called up people like you said Nikki would be left behind and couldn't keep up. Yet she worked well with Becky, Sasha and Charlotte. People want the Bellas to suck just because they're the Bellas and not Indy favourites. Brie sucks, but Nikki is a genuinely talented pro wrestler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*On my end of twitter, I have yet seen a fan to wish death on Brie Bella. I am on there all of the time, I don't know much on IG since I don't have one but my fiancee does. The hate she is getting is fans telling it how it is when it comes to making mistakes in the ring. One wrong move, one wrong botch and there goes a career ending injury or death. The fans didn't excuse the other wrestlers that injured others. The fans of this generation is much different then the ones in the past. The fans in this era are more passionate and more vocal. Times has changed. Do I hate Brie Bella? No. Do I want her to go back to the PC to get her shit together? Yes I do. Would I wish death on a human? No, I was raised by a respectful family. *_


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

I know its scripted and ish but how friggin hilarious and ironic that she was the one mostly coming for Eva sucking at wrestling in the beginning of that total divas storyline :jet5


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Brie is a fantastic person. She doesn’t deserve the hate. How come Sasha has all these fans? She’s more dangerous


Ummmm... Maybe because she's actually a good worker??? :jericho2


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Ha ha ha, good timing Brie, Liv and Daniel...
Answering just before Raw like I easily supposed it.:laugh:


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

Makes me wanna watch and see if there is some beef tonight. If the internet heat on Brie was a concern, and there wasn't legit beef with Brie, Liv could simply jump on twitter and ask everyone to stop with it. But that hasn't happened...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Liv Morgan Cleared For Action Following Concussion*

Liv Morgan was taken out last week and it was a worrisome week for her fans but it looks like her head kicks from Brie Bella are not going to take her down.

She tweeted before Raw that it’s going to be Monday Night Liv as scheduled which has to mean good things for Morgan and the Riott Squad.


Now it appears as though Liv Morgan’s match with her Riott Squad sisters against Ronda Rousey and the Bella Twins can go on as scheduled at the Australian Super Show-Down on Saturday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046894957691207681
http://www.ringsidenews.com/2018/10/01/liv-morgan-cleared-action-following-concussion/


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*On my end of twitter, I have yet seen a fan to wish death on Brie Bella. I am on there all of the time, I don't know much on IG since I don't have one but my fiancee does. The hate she is getting is fans telling it how it is when it comes to making mistakes in the ring. One wrong move, one wrong botch and there goes a career ending injury or death. The fans didn't excuse the other wrestlers that injured others. The fans of this generation is much different then the ones in the past. The fans in this era are more passionate and more vocal. Times has changed. Do I hate Brie Bella? No. Do I want her to go back to the PC to get her shit together? Yes I do. Would I wish death on a human? No, I was raised by a respectful family. *_


I completely agree that Brie needs to hear it after seeing all her recent botches. She was always poor but now she’s flat out dangerous. I’ve seen some pretty pathetic comments towards wrestlers on social media.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel this is now a work. I do believe some kicks to Liv were more harmful than intended, but I think going forward Brie will forcefully obvious "botch" to get people interested.

I've never seen people this interested in a Bella, not since the Steph MacMahon feud


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

will be interesting to see if they do the kicks on Liv again in Australia, just to tell people to shut up and then Brie botches again...


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

If they want to turn that shit into a storyline, do it like Kidman/London feud. Make Brie being too scared to use the kick, pissing off Ronda who's fed up with her and legit kick Brie's head off once and for all.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

What she did was fecked up, but I don't know how this is any worse than say Seth Rollins, who injured Balor, Sting, and others. Nothing against Seth - I'm a fan, but feck me at the amount of folk who hate on Brie and call her the worst in the World. I'm not even a Bella Twins fan, either.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What are you on about? Nikki isn't Carmella or Alexa Bliss. When Nikki started getting her big push people like you said shed be out worked by AJ Lee and Paige, yet she never was and in fact helped deliver the only good AJ v Paige match in their series with the triple threat. When the 3 Horsewomen were called up people like you said Nikki would be left behind and couldn't keep up. Yet she worked well with Becky, Sasha and Charlotte. People want the Bellas to suck just because they're the Bellas and not Indy favourites. Brie sucks, but Nikki is a genuinely talented pro wrestler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea huge fanbase of what? Young girls, and woman probably who probably don't know a thing about wrestling. Talking from a Wrestling fan's POV, they were never missed. They return and here we go again, with this bs. Need em off my screen dude.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JooJCeeC said:


> Yea huge fanbase of what? Young girls, and woman probably who probably don't know a thing about wrestling. Talking from a Wrestling fan's POV, they were never missed. They return and here we go again, with this bs. Need em off my screen dude.


Eugh. You're the worst type of wrestling fan, the sort who thinks your opinion is the only opinion allowed and anyone who doesn't agree isnt a real fan. 

Before I gave up on this shitty product and company earlier this year Id watched WWE for 17 years. But Im not a real fan because I like Nikki Bella. They're over with a lot of fans.

I think though if we're going to dismiss women from being considered wrestling fans then we have to dismiss the cliche smarks who have no original thoughts or opinions.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What are you on about? Nikki isn't Carmella or Alexa Bliss. When Nikki started getting her big push people like you said shed be out worked by AJ Lee and Paige, yet she never was and in fact helped deliver the only good AJ v Paige match in their series with the triple threat. When the 3 Horsewomen were called up people like you said Nikki would be left behind and couldn't keep up. Yet she worked well with Becky, Sasha and Charlotte. People want the Bellas to suck just because they're the Bellas and not Indy favourites. Brie sucks, but Nikki is a genuinely talented pro wrestler.


Carmella and Alexa could run circles around Nikki, in the ring and on the mic/promos imo. I would use some other women as examples that Nikki isn't next time. 



> Well...they have a huge fanbase. Just because you dont like them doesn't mean no one does. I'll never understand this logic "I dont like something so no one should like it". This is like if I said because I think Rollins is the WOAT no one likes him.


Indeed they have a large fanbase. Nobody is doubting that. Then the whole Total Bellas fanbase. Comprised of people (mostly women) that really don't watch wrestling. That's just a fact.





> We are talking about wrestling fans here. So Brie has probably had people telling her they wish she was dead and shit like that. A lot of wrestling fans spew some evil shit on sicial media to wrestlers they dont like.


I don't anything about that. It might have happened. What I do know is this, it can't be anywhere as close as the HATE for Alexa Bliss on this very forum.

Will never forget some kind soul on this forum who was angered by Alexa's title run said, and I quote:

*"I'd like to dump hot grease on Alexa's face"*

So, is Brie getting any comments like that? I think not. That disturbing beyond belief post still makes me want to alert the proper authorities.


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

The only decent women on the roster today are Alexa and the HW (mainly Charlotte). Don’t you dare even mention the bloody Bella Twins in the same sentence.

Nikki improved during her later years, but only to mediocrity.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Tornado31619 said:


> The only decent women on the roster today are Alexa


:lmao

Seriously though botches happen, this ain't ballet and people get hurt.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zappers said:


> Carmella and Alexa could run circles around Nikki, in the ring and on the mic/promos imo. I would use some other women as examples that Nikki isn't next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carmella and Alexa better than Nikki? You only say that because it’s Nikki Bella. When Nikki and Carmella feuded Nella dragged Nikki down. Nikki’s has good matches with all the top workers she’s faced, while Alexa has dragged them all down to her level and can’t produce a decent match with anyone.

Why do a lot of wrestling fans hate female wrestling fans?

All wrestlers get evil comments of social media from “fans”


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

“Nikki’s has good matches with all the *top workers* she’s faced”

And nobody else.

She worked hard to improve, yes, but she’s still shit. Charlotte is one of the best in the business full stop, of course Nikki will have a good match with her.

Alexa is still green in the ring, but actually has time to improve and even now can run circles around her peers (mostly due to how shit the majority of them are). And to say that she hasn’t produced any good matches is comical.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Carmella and Alexa better than Nikki? You only say that because it’s Nikki Bella. When Nikki and Carmella feuded Nella dragged Nikki down. Nikki’s has good matches with all the top workers she’s faced, while Alexa has dragged them all down to her level and can’t produce a decent match with anyone.
> 
> Why do a lot of wrestling fans hate female wrestling fans?
> 
> All wrestlers get evil comments of social media from “fans”


Look we all like to exaggerate. Yeah I get it, Nikki is your favorite wrestler. She's better than everyone in WWE history in your eyes. We get it. And I may have a little exaggerated with Carmella being way better than Nikki. But dude, Carmella can out mic Nikki any day of the week.

And as far as Alexa. Yes, she can run circles around Nikki in the ring. The woman was doing that when she was at NXT level. And let's not even mention promo work. Alexa is better than most men. And that's just a fact. But to sit there and say Alexa brings down opponents and can't work a decent match is is absurd. Oh, gee Alexa dosen't dive through ropes and risk breaking her neck like most dummies in wrestling. Oh, she must suck then. We get it, you don't understand a classic heel moveset , but why take it out on an undeserved wrestler? I guess guys like Steve Austin are stupid. Go ask him if she thinks Alexa's horrible. He has done nothing but praise the woman since she's been called up. Same goes for J.R and Mick Foley, Again they must be stupid too.

Bottom line, Brie injured Liv Morgan. She was careless. She's been careless in the ring for a while now. PERIOD She should maybe think about stopping wrestling. He sister Nikki is a better wrestler, but she should be retired too. The Divas days are over. Nikki was the last Diva. That's old news when the women where unfortunately just looked as sex objects in the industry. Look at Nikki, still doing the grinding turn in her entrance and bra/shirt rip. Desperately hanging on to that sex thing. That's all she ever was, not a real wrestler. The women now are not divas. Promote your darn show and go back to selling clothing or whatever the twins do.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

People saying Nikki and Brie are good wrestlers

:ha


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Carmella and Alexa better than Nikki? You only say that because it’s Nikki Bella. When Nikki and Carmella feuded Nella dragged Nikki down. Nikki’s has good matches with all the top workers she’s faced, while Alexa has dragged them all down to her level and can’t produce a decent match with anyone.
> 
> Why do a lot of wrestling fans hate female wrestling fans?
> 
> All wrestlers get evil comments of social media from “fans”


I think Alexa and Carmella are better than most of the divas from the divas era.

It's kinda unfair that many people judged them to be a bad wrestler just because they're cute. Not all cute wrestlers are bad in the ring.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Nope just those two


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> I think Alexa and Carmella are better than most of the divas from the divas era.
> 
> It's kinda unfair that many people judged them to be a bad wrestler just because they're cute. Not all cute wrestlers are bad in the ring.


Of course not all attractive women are bad in the ring but Alexa has faced Becky, Bayley, Charlotte, Sasha, Mickie, Ember Moon, Asuka among other talented workers and hasn't had a single good match. Carmella is even worse. 

Those two should just be managers. They dont belong in this era where womens wrestling is meant to be taken seriously.



Zappers said:


> Look we all like to exaggerate. Yeah I get it, Nikki is your favorite wrestler. She's better than everyone in WWE history in your eyes. We get it. And I may have a little exaggerated with Carmella being way better than Nikki. But dude, Carmella can out mic Nikki any day of the week.
> 
> And as far as Alexa. Yes, she can run circles around Nikki in the ring. The woman was doing that when she was at NXT level. And let's not even mention promo work. Alexa is better than most men. And that's just a fact. But to sit there and say Alexa brings down opponents and can't work a decent match is is absurd. Oh, gee Alexa dosen't dive through ropes and risk breaking her neck like most dummies in wrestling. Oh, she must suck then. We get it, you don't understand a classic heel moveset , but why take it out on an undeserved wrestler? I guess guys like Steve Austin are stupid. Go ask him if she thinks Alexa's horrible. He has done nothing but praise the woman since she's been called up. Same goes for J.R and Mick Foley, Again they must be stupid too.
> 
> Bottom line, Brie injured Liv Morgan. She was careless. She's been careless in the ring for a while now. PERIOD She should maybe think about stopping wrestling. He sister Nikki is a better wrestler, but she should be retired too. The Divas days are over. Nikki was the last Diva. That's old news when the women where unfortunately just looked as sex objects in the industry. Look at Nikki, still doing the grinding turn in her entrance and bra/shirt rip. Desperately hanging on to that sex thing. That's all she ever was, not a real wrestler. The women now are not divas. Promote your darn show and go back to selling clothing or whatever the twins do.


You started your post off perfectly going on about exaggeration and then posting nothing but exaggerations. 

The Diva days are over...yet Alexa Bliss who stinks the joint out everytime she's in the ring is a five time Champion already. Your girls are the ones dragging things backwards and holding the real talents back. She's hopeless in the ring, scared of getting touched and just has no flow to her work at all. Everyone that works with her has to noticeably slow down so she doesn't get lost.

A classic heel moveset is the worst defence Ive ever heard to try and defend Alexa's poor ring work.

And you criticise Nikki's sexuality while Championing a woman who wears her little sisters shorts...



Lorromire said:


> People saying Nikki and Brie are good wrestlers
> 
> :ha


People having no original thoughts of their own :ha


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> People having no original thoughts of their own :ha


Getting butthurt and calling people sheep cause they don't like two of the worst females on the roster :ha


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> Getting butthurt and calling people sheep cause they don't like two of the worst females on the roster :ha


Butt hurt? I just pointed out how funny it is that your just spouting some generic opinion with no thought put into it.

Are you just butt hurt over the Bellas being employed and popular?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The only thing we can say is what people have always said about Nikki, that she was the better wrestler compared to Brie and that's it. But when it comes to other women who lacked a wrestling background like Trish, McCool, Eve, Alexa, she has never been as good as those women.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Bryan confusing pro wrestling with puroresu isn't a valid argument. He just proved that he is a shit worker(in the sense that he isn't working the crowd or the viewers, he is actually hurting his opponents). Let's not forget that by his mid-30s Bryan has nearly paralyzed himself and got diagnosed with CTE.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I feel this is now a work. I do believe some kicks to Liv were more harmful than intended, but I think going forward Brie will forcefully obvious "botch" to get people interested.
> 
> I've never seen people this interested in a Bella, not since the Steph MacMahon feud


Nah. Liv is not working in action, but she was sent to the ring, to take some heat out of the mess. Replacing her already on the match card for saturday had been the worst thing they could do. Therefore, they will wait until last second and then Liv will be replaced or the match works around her.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Talent isn't sexually transmitted.

But stupidity probably is.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Eugh. You're the worst type of wrestling fan, the sort who thinks your opinion is the only opinion allowed and anyone who doesn't agree isnt a real fan.
> 
> Before I gave up on this shitty product and company earlier this year Id watched WWE for 17 years. But Im not a real fan because I like Nikki Bella. They're over with a lot of fans.
> 
> I think though if we're going to dismiss women from being considered wrestling fans then we have to dismiss the cliche smarks who have no original thoughts or opinions.


You're missing a clear point here, but oh well.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Of course not all attractive women are bad in the ring but Alexa has faced Becky, Bayley, Charlotte, Sasha, Mickie, Ember Moon, Asuka among other talented workers and hasn't had a single good match. Carmella is even worse.
> 
> Those two should just be managers. They dont belong in this era where womens wrestling is meant to be taken seriously.
> 
> ...


Just to let you know, I'm not going to be engaging in this discussion anymore. Can't have a discussion who brings up absurd and irrational statements about the women on the roster past/present. It's getting ridiculous. Now Alexa stinks up the joint and is only worthy of being a manager. 

Classic baiting 101. Not going to fall for it. Bye.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Butt hurt? I just pointed out how funny it is that your just spouting some generic opinion with no thought put into it


"You're a sheep if you don't like the Bellas" :ha


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Something about someone not loathing a Bella really upsets people...



JooJCeeC said:


> You're missing a clear point here, but oh well.


Your point is obvious, you’re an elitist who thinks your opinion is the only opinion and anyone who disagrees isn’t a real fan. You’re the absolute worst kind of fan.



Zappers said:


> Just to let you know, I'm not going to be engaging in this discussion anymore. Can't have a discussion who brings up absurd and irrational statements about the women on the roster past/present. It's getting ridiculous. Now Alexa stinks up the joint and is only worthy of being a manager.
> 
> Classic baiting 101. Not going to fall for it. Bye.


Classic. Happy to criticise and talk shit about those you don’t like but if someone offers counter points and critique you can’t deal with it. 

And you said before that Nikki drags people down, I have the same opinion about Alexa. If you can’t handle hearing that critique probably don’t spout it yourself.



Lorromire said:


> "You're a sheep if you don't like the Bellas" :ha


I just used your whole “butt hurt” line same as you did. Funny how it’s fine for you to call others butt hurt but if someone says you’re butt hurt it’s just not acceptable.

If all you’re going to do is spout off something about Nikki having no talent then yes you are a sheep. It’s fine not to be a fan of hers, but acting like she has no talent when she was the best performing woman in WWE during her big heel run is you just mindlessly proclaiming some generic opinion with no thought.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> If all you’re going to do is spout off something about Nikki having no talent then yes you are a sheep. It’s fine not to be a fan of hers, but acting like she has no talent when *she was the best performing woman in WWE during her big heel run* is you just mindlessly proclaiming some generic opinion with no thought.


:ha


----------



## Knee2FaceHit2Balls (May 20, 2018)

The best thing I can say about Nikki is that during her title run, she was no worse in the ring than AJ Lee or Paige... but they were all pretty bad in the ring, so that's not saying much. The only half decent match I remember Nikki having was against Charlotte, but even with that they had to do the whole 'work a body part for almost the entire match' thing because Nikki is just not capable of keeping up. I just re-watched Nikki vs Sasha to refresh my memory and the match was just embarrassing. Honestly I don't think even Brie could have had a worse match with Sasha. It was bad beyond belief. I'm glad I went back and watched that because Nikki was even worse than I remember her being. I really dislike Alexa Bliss, but her matches with Sasha Banks and even vs Naomi were way better than anything Nikki has ever been involved in.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Liv Morgan has been cleared to return to action and will wrestle at WWE Super Show-Down


> Liv Morgan was cleared on Monday when she underwent tests backstage before Monday Night Raw. This means she will be good to go on Saturday when The Riott Squad faces The Bella Twins and Ronda Rousey at Super Show-Down in Melbourne, Australia. The news was first reported by Dave Meltzer in the Wrestling Observer Newsletter.
> 
> Morgan was on the road over the weekend for the live events but she did not take any bumps because she was only cleared (at the time) for limited contact.
> 
> Brie Bella has taken a lot of heat from fans for the miscue that led to Morgan being sidelined for a week but we are told that there was no backstage heat on her and she took the situation harder than Morgan did.


Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/li...tion-and-will-wrestle-at-wwe-super-show-down/


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Liv Morgan has been cleared to return to action and will wrestle at WWE Super Show-Down


Strange idea. Even if she had been in the bed the complete week, one should have waited. But she was on the road and that means stress and now she is in the ring again. 
She should have avoided even the flight to Australia, if she really got a concussion.

So the concussion is a work or WWE gives a $"§% about their talent.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Ger said:


> Strange idea. Even if she had been in the bed the complete week, one should have waited. But she was on the road and that means stress and now she is in the ring again.
> She should have avoided even the flight to Australia, if she really got a concussion.
> 
> So the concussion is a work or WWE gives a $"§% about their talent.


I would have kept her out of the Showdown match. Alicia Fox could have been a replacement. Maybe Liv could have been ringside, but she should have been not been able to wrestle to be safe. And no wrestling on upcoming Monday Raw either. Wait until next week at least.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Daniel Bryan sounds like such a beta cuck...

You know what's the difference between You and Brie is Daniel?

That you've been doing this for almost 20 years and know what the fuck you're doing in the ring where your wife is a fucking imbecile wanna be wrestler that's only there because of the fame. Unlike you Mr. Danielson Brie has been botching since she returned all of the hatred has been piling up for a while. Let's not even mention the fact that your moronic and ironically dangerous wife was looking right at liv when liv first was stunned by that first kick and kept kicking the shit out of her while also punching Ruby on the mouth when she had no business in making any offense on her at all. This whole they hate her but not me excuse is just bullshit excuse from him. Why is this guy even still employed he can't perform at the level he wants anymore his yes movement is dead and he's a hasbeen now compared to 5 years ago before his first injury. He has nothing left he could actually offer WWE has equal talents in aj styles samoa joe kevin owens and Sami. His dumb cunt of a wife is as much to be blamed as the stupid moron referee that "apparently didn't know what was happening" where was this moron attention shifted into?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ger said:


> BTheVampireSlayer said:
> 
> 
> > Liv Morgan has been cleared to return to action and will wrestle at WWE Super Show-Down
> ...


Did you see how they treated her after the incident. WWE could give a fuck about liv other than to make sure she stays in line


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad to hear that Liv has been cleared. :clap


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I think this thread has been open long enough.

Liv's now been cleared to wrestle, so time to close this.


----------

